# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Janeiro 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2018 às 00:33)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2018 às 00:35)

Bom ano de 2018 para todos, 4,8°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2018 às 07:53)

Bom dia, céu cinzento e 5,0°C sem chuva.


----------



## Cesar (1 Jan 2018 às 08:37)

Ceu encoberto não chove de momento.


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2018 às 10:36)

Nevoeiro
*7ºC*
*0.1mm*

Bom ano a todos!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2018 às 11:10)

Boas, céu nublado e 11,4°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2018 às 11:11)

Boas....bom ano para todos ...parece de noite para o primeiro dia do novo ano ...nevoeiro muito ,com 6.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2018 às 11:44)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 6.7ºC .


----------



## Serrano (1 Jan 2018 às 11:50)

8.8°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2018 às 12:16)

Boas...nevoeiro mais alto e o sol a querer aparecer ,com 7.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Jan 2018 às 14:23)

Boas, neste momento o céu está mais aberto e 14,0°C.


----------



## baojoao (1 Jan 2018 às 14:56)

Por aqui 2017 foi assim. Espero que 2018 seja bem melhor


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2018 às 15:14)

Chuviscos
*11.2ºC
0.3mm
*
2017 acabou com *805mm* acumulados em Viseu aeródromo (67% dos 1199mm de média).
Esta média é referente à estação da cidade, zona de bem menor altitude, onde chove menos que no aeródromo.

Na estação(do wunderground) que eu sigo com mais atenção, e que se encontra a menos de um quilómetro de distância, mais próxima também da realidade do clima da cidade, o acumulado foi de *768mm*(64%).

Acredito que a  estação Viseu(cidade) do ipma tenha recebido menos de 750mm, em redor dos 62% da média anual.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2018 às 17:21)

Boas...céu mais aberto ,vento fraco,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## efcm (1 Jan 2018 às 19:01)

Nickname disse:


> Chuviscos
> *11.2ºC
> 0.3mm
> *
> ...



E mesmo com +- 65% da precipitação média anual Viseu fica numa situação em que não consegue garantir o abastecimento de água?

O que se passa de errado, para terem que recorrer a camiões cisterna?

(não sou da zona nem conheço a barragem de Fagilde)


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2018 às 19:30)

*9ºC
0.3mm*

Extremos:* 11.4ºC / 3.4ºC*


----------



## Nickname (1 Jan 2018 às 19:30)

efcm disse:


> E mesmo com +- 65% da precipitação média anual Viseu fica numa situação em que não consegue garantir o abastecimento de água?
> 
> O que se passa de errado, para terem que recorrer a camiões cisterna?
> 
> (não sou da zona nem conheço a barragem de Fagilde)



A barragem tem pouca capacidade, já hà 30 anos que se fala em construir uma alternativa.
Armazena 2.800.000 metros cúbicos de água em teoria, na prática deve ser bem menos já que nunca foi desassoreada.

Lembro-me der ler em reportagens que os 140.000 habitantes que serve (provavelmente 200.000 nos meses de Julho e Agosto, com o regresso de muitos emigrantes) consomem 20.000 m^3 por dia, em 140 dias esgotariam  com a água na barragem, se esta nada recebesse.

De Junho a Novembro (180 dias), pouco mais de 150mm choveram em Viseu(aeródromo), ainda menos nas áreas a Este e Nordeste da cidade, que abastecem os rios Coja e Dão, a montante da albufeira.

Ainda assim alguma coisa de errado se passou, na última grande seca(2005) não chegou a este ponto, talvez tenham gerido mal o nível da mesma na Primavera.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2018 às 20:03)

Boas...meio nublado e vento fraco e fresco,com 8.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Jan 2018 às 22:13)

Boas...céu limpo e brisa fresca de W,com 9.1ºC....não se mexe.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 11.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2018 às 08:01)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado com 11,0°C e sem vento e sem chuva.


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2018 às 08:55)

*9ºC*
Nevoeiro.
Chuvisca, mas não acumula.


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2018 às 09:56)

*9.6ºC*
Já começou a acumular.
*0.3mm*


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2018 às 11:37)

*10.3ºC
0.5mm*


----------



## xtremebierzo (2 Jan 2018 às 12:04)

9.1ºC

 7.2mm

Saudos


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2018 às 15:50)

*12ºC
1.3mm*
Chuviscos e mais chuviscos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2018 às 15:51)

Boas...só encoberto...esta manta seca nunca mais têm fim ,com 13.1ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Dan (2 Jan 2018 às 17:03)

Agora ao fim da tarde acabou por abrir e o nevoeiro ficou apenas nas linhas de água.





11ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2018 às 17:30)

Boas...tapado ,vento fraco,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2018 às 17:59)

*12.1ºC*
*1.5mm*

4.9mm no aeródromo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2018 às 19:17)

Boas...céu mais aberto,vento fraco de W,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Jan 2018 às 19:39)

Boas, 15,6°C e 0,2mm resultado da morrinha que foi caindo a partir das 14:30


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Jan 2018 às 21:56)

Chuvisca de forma muito ligeira.


----------



## Nickname (2 Jan 2018 às 21:59)

Nevoeiro
*11.9ºC*
Extremos: *12.6ºC */* 8.7ºC*
Acumulado: *1.5mm *(7mm no aeródromo, nada mau!!)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Jan 2018 às 22:04)

Boas...nuvens baixas a passar e vento fraco,com 11.2ºC 92%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 13.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Jan 2018 às 00:07)

Boas.

*9.3ºC* // 94%hr.
Nuvens baixas, sem vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2018 às 07:24)

Bom dia, 1,7mm e 15,2°C sem vento.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2018 às 11:36)

*12.7ºC*
Céu nublado
*0.5mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2018 às 17:14)

Boas...estra pluma seca nunca mais acaba ,nevoeiro pela manhã e nublado durante o dia e continua ,hoje mais quente,com 15.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2018 às 20:00)

Boas...meio nublado por nuvens baixas,vento fraco,com 13.7ºC...sem frio.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2018 às 20:29)

*12ºC
0.8mm*
Extremos: *14ºC* / *11.4ºC*

Hoje em Lapa, Sernancelhe, o termómetro do carro marcava 10ºC por volta das 16h


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Jan 2018 às 20:41)

Boas, 16,1°C e morrinha todo o dia com 4,7mm.


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2018 às 20:41)

Ora uma foto de ontem de manha, quando caiam uns chuviscos, que até molhavam bem.






Hoje de manha fui até a quinta, que fica a 700m de altura, e observei a subida de uma coluna de nevoeiro desde o vale da Cova da beira pela encosta acima.






A tarde o céu estava praticamente limpo e com a temperatura rondar os 12ºC, com vento fraco de NO.






Agora a temperatura ronda os 11ºC com vento fraco de NO


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 20:45)

Nickname disse:


> *12ºC
> 0.8mm*
> Extremos: *14ºC* / *11.4ºC*
> 
> Hoje em Lapa, Sernancelhe, o termómetro do carro marcava 10ºC por volta das 16h


Este sitio é muito bonito... não conhecia. Muito obrigado pelas fotos!


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2018 às 21:56)

*12.2ºC
1.4mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Jan 2018 às 22:33)

Boas...meio nublado e vento muito fraco,com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 17.3ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Jan 2018 às 23:51)

Boas pela serra chuva fraca mas persistente sigo com 12.1°

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (4 Jan 2018 às 00:44)

11.0°C // 94%hr
Nuvens e uma leve morrinha.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado com 14,9°C e 1,0mm.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2018 às 09:01)

Mais um dia do mesmo...
*11.2ºC* 
Chuviscos
*1mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2018 às 10:29)

Boas...por cá se continua só com nuvens ...de momento o sol aparecer e quente ,parece primavera ,com 13.9ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2018 às 12:14)

Boas....nuvens e algumas abertas por momentos ,vento aumentar de W,com 15.4ºC...sem frio.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2018 às 13:06)

*12.6ºC*
Céu nublado, não chove.
Acumulado mensal: *4.3mm*


----------



## Cesar (4 Jan 2018 às 14:15)

Céu nublado com vento a aumentar um pouco, não muito frio.


----------



## Norther (4 Jan 2018 às 16:16)

Hoje de manha pela Vila muito nevoeiro, que subiu a encosta pelas 10 horas, e pelas 12 horas já tinha desaparecido, com uma temperatura pela manha que rondava os 10ºC com vento fraco de NO.







Agora céu nublado, a temperatura registo 13.9ºC com vento fraco de NO (5 km/h) e uma humidade de 77%, 1020,9 hpa.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2018 às 16:22)

*11.4ºC
2mm *(0.7mm na última hora, "chuvada" mais intensa do novo ano)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2018 às 17:04)

Boas...nublado e algum vento,com 14.0ºC..


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2018 às 19:05)

*10.2ºC*, é a mínima do dia até ao momento.

Máxima: *13.3ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2018 às 20:14)

Chuva fraca e 11.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Jan 2018 às 20:21)

Boas, 14,0°C e vento de Sul a 8km/h e 1,5mm de precipitação. Barómetro a baixar.


----------



## Serra do Açor (4 Jan 2018 às 20:32)

Boas hoje pela serra já mais fresco aos 1100 MTS a temperatura nos 8 ° hoje por aqui com pouco nevoeiro comparado com o dia de ontem , alguns chuviscos pela terde , sigo com 12.3°

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2018 às 22:21)

Períodos de chuva fraca/chuvisco com 10.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Jan 2018 às 22:24)

Boas...encoberto e algum vento de W,com 11.4ºC...minima de momento.


----------



## Nickname (4 Jan 2018 às 22:28)

Chuviscos.
*9.5ºC
2.5mm*


----------



## PedroNTSantos (4 Jan 2018 às 23:13)

Covilhã a ser engolida pelo nevoeiro; ou, como diriam outros, a Covilhã com o seu mar aos pés...






Fotografia da página: _*Pedro Lopes Photography*_
https://www.facebook.com/pedrolopes...004578283800/2293097654041140/?type=3&theater


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Jan 2018 às 23:46)

Chuvisca de forma muito ligeira.
Por vezes rajadas de vento moderado.


----------



## dahon (5 Jan 2018 às 01:15)

Por Viseu a chuva tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade aos poucos. Advinha-se um dia com um acumulado interessante.
Lá para o final do dia vamos ver se acontece alguma surpresa.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 01:38)

Vai chovendo com mais intensidade de facto, já se ouve a bater nas telhas.
*9.5ºC
1.3mm*
Ontem ficou-se pelos *3.1mm*


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2018 às 06:53)

Bom dia, o barómetro baixou 10 hPa em 12 horas, 0,2mm e vento a 12km/h de Sul, 15,1°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2018 às 07:55)

Um aguaceiro forte fez subir o acumulado para 6,0mm e descer a temperatura para 13,2°C.


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2018 às 08:19)

Bom dia, por aqui chove bem, chove pelo menos desde as 5 da manhã, mas agora com mais intensidade. A temperatura ronda os 8,5ºC com vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.
Na Torre vai nevando, pelo que me apercebi acima dos 1800m.


----------



## pedro303 (5 Jan 2018 às 08:42)

dahon disse:


> Por Viseu a chuva tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade aos poucos. Advinha-se um dia com um acumulado interessante.
> Lá para o final do dia vamos ver se acontece alguma surpresa.


O Ipma ja subiu a cota para 1000m.   mas ainda bem que chove.

Enviado do meu SM-G355H através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 08:46)

pedro303 disse:


> O Ipma ja subiu a cota para 1000m.   mas ainda bem que chove.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G355H através do Tapatalk



Pois é natural, com precipitação a cota será essa, a cota vai continuar a descer, mas aí sem precipitação, ou seja não haverá neve. Creio que neste momento isso já seja consensual.
Pode haver alguma supresa, mas será sempre algo localizado e insignificante.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 09:36)

Manhã de chuva moderada.
*9.6ºC
14mm*


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2018 às 10:24)

Vai chuviscando...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2018 às 10:26)

Boas....chuva ...finalmente ,a primeira do ano ,com 11.0ºC e 4.0mm.

Dados de ontem 10.9ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 10:31)

Maciço central já com um manto branco notável. Faço ideia como estará amanhã.


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2018 às 11:39)

Por cá chove de forma moderada... umas pingas geladas!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 12:01)

VILA REAL disse:


> Por cá chove de forma moderada... umas pingas geladas!



Ainda não pinta no Alvão / Marão / Padrela?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2018 às 12:01)

Boas...hoje a temperatura,desde as 0,00h...só oscilou 0.6ºC...grande manta e com espessura ,continua certinha,com 10.7ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2018 às 13:22)

Por Arganil de momento não chove, nota-se mais frio e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 14:34)

Por agora não chove, céu nublado e vento moderado.
*8.1ºC
*
Temperaturas às 14h30


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2018 às 14:48)

Boas...continua certinha,temperatura não mexe,máxima 11.1ºC e de momento 10.2ºC,que é minima de momento,de vai nos 11.0mm.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2018 às 14:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ainda não pinta no Alvão / Marão / Padrela?



Acredito que a neve já esteja a marcar presença nos pontos mais altos do Marão. Também arrisco na Peneda, Amarela e Minas dos Carris.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 14:51)

Parece-me nevar na Gralheira de Montemuro (1100m):


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2018 às 15:01)

Chove a potes, grande carga de água que está cair, e então na Torre deve estar a malhar bem.


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2018 às 15:02)

Já neva com grande intensidade aos 1500m


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2018 às 15:04)

Já neva nas Penhas da Saúde


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2018 às 15:04)




----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2018 às 15:06)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Por Arganil de momento não chove, nota-se mais frio e vento fraco de SW.


Pertinho do Sarzedo e parque de campismo


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2018 às 15:07)

Na Torre a temperatura está descer bem, está perto de -1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2018 às 16:00)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2018 às 16:03)

Boas...a chuva parou,só alguns pingos ,tudo tapado ,com 10.0ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2018 às 16:04)

Boas...a chuva parou,só alguns pingos ,tudo tapado ,com 10.0ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## VILA REAL (5 Jan 2018 às 16:11)

Desde as 13h (mais coisa menos coisa) ... céu cinzento, não chove, vento fraco... e nota-se uma diminuição da temperatura.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 16:15)

Soube que ainda não nevou NADA em Montalegre. Devido á falta de precipitação porque a cota está lá.


----------



## tiagom (5 Jan 2018 às 16:19)

Queda de neve na região de Pitões das Junias (+/- 1200m altitude e +0.5 graus)

https://ibb.co/chOVMb


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 16:22)

c0ldPT disse:


> Soube que ainda não nevou NADA em Montalegre. Devido á falta de precipitação porque a cota está lá.



Em linha com o previsto.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2018 às 16:22)

Boas...alguns aguaceiros,vento virou para NW,temperatura a começar a descer,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 16:32)

*7.5ºC*
Não chove.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 16:35)

tiagom disse:


> Queda de neve na região de Pitões das Junias (+/- 1200m altitude e +0.5 graus)
> 
> https://ibb.co/chOVMb


Hora da foto?


----------



## tiagom (5 Jan 2018 às 16:38)

c0ldPT disse:


> Hora da foto?


15:45


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2018 às 16:41)

tiagom disse:


> 15:45


Obrigado, portanto a cota de neve devia andar nos 1000m pela altura, agora certamente inferior.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2018 às 17:06)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Pertinho do Sarzedo e parque de campismo


Sim, tem estado a chover continuamente desde as 14:00.


----------



## baojoao (5 Jan 2018 às 17:49)




----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 17:57)

*6.5ºC
*
No norte do distrito:
Antas, Penedono(890m): *4.4ºC*
Várzea da Serra, Tarouca(930m): *3.4ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2018 às 18:57)

Passei parte da tarde em Bigorne (950m), e pronto a neve não quer mesmo nada comigo... Faltou a precipitação foi o que foi, porque a temperatura até desceu aos 3.5ºC, mas não houve nem mais ponta de aguaceiros.

Já de volta ao forno tondelense, quem quer uns 7.6ºC? Muito sinceramente as minhas expectativas são quase nulas para o resto da noite quanto a precipitação capaz de provocar grandes descidas de temperatura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2018 às 19:03)

Boas...já não chove algum tempo,só nublado,com 7.7ºC e o virou mais para N.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 19:19)

*5.4ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Jan 2018 às 19:28)

Boas, por aqui 9,8°C e 16,5mm de precipitação, de momento não chove.


----------



## Norther (5 Jan 2018 às 19:36)

Boas tardes, por aqui também não chove, tenho uma temperatura de 6.5ºC com vento fraco de NO.
Acumulado precipitação 12.6 mm e uma humidade de 89%.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2018 às 20:03)

Mais uma hora, descida de somente 0.5ºC, às vezes dá-me uma vontade de arrasar com o Caramulo

Sigo então com 7.1ºC, já que não é para haver aguaceiros decentes, mais vale o céu limpar, ao menos ainda entro na corrida das geadas e gelo noturno...


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 20:18)

*4.9ºC*, nem estou a desgostar do ritmo de descida!!!


*






3.8ºC *no aeródromo às 20h


----------



## Silknet (5 Jan 2018 às 20:26)

Nickname disse:


> *4.9ºC*, nem estou a desgostar do ritmo de descida!!!
> 
> Aqui o teu vizinho não está muito confiante na queda do elemento branco por Rio de Loba... Mas nunca se sabe!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2018 às 20:30)

Nickname disse:


> *4.9ºC*, nem estou a desgostar do ritmo de descida!!!
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Nem valia a pena Tondela aparecer no mapa com uma temperatura aberrante como esta, até destoa, mas pronto pelo menos ficam aí pintadas as grandes diferenças de realidades que a região nos apresenta


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 20:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Nem valia a pena Tondela aparecer no mapa com uma temperatura aberrante como esta, até destoa, mas pronto pelo menos ficam aí pintadas as grandes diferenças de realidades que a região nos apresenta



Apenas deixo Tondela no mapa para que Viseu pareça fria por contraste 

Subiu para os* 5.1ºC*  mais cedo eu escrevia...


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (5 Jan 2018 às 21:06)

Boas pela Guarda a temperatura está a baixar há uma hora estavam 4 graus, neste momento 1.9 graus... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Jan 2018 às 21:08)

Boas...nublado e vento fraco,com 7.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2018 às 21:09)

A este ritmo de -0.5ºC a cada hora bem posso padecer... 6.6ºC atuais.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 21:12)

*4.7ºC*


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (5 Jan 2018 às 21:19)

Pelo que mostra o gfs já se foi a precipitação, frio vem muito, mas neve que é boa nada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 21:29)

Guarda 1096 alt disse:


> Pelo que mostra o gfs já se foi a precipitação, frio vem muito, mas neve que é boa nada
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk



Tudo em linha com o previsto...
Amanhã veremos neve,  mas na TV em Espanha como sempre... :'(


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (5 Jan 2018 às 21:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tudo em linha com o previsto...
> Amanhã veremos neve,  mas na TV em Espanha como sempre... :'(


Sim como sempre... ️
Ainda me lembro nevou em todo o país, até à beira mar nevou!!! Está tudo arrumado... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2018 às 21:35)

Nieva en Ávila desde hace casi una hora:

Ya cuaja y empieza a acumular:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2018 às 21:44)

Afinal nem foi necessário esperar por amanhã... Aí está a unica neve que a maioria de nós vai ver hoje... 
Obrigado Pek.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 21:53)

Neve em Montalegre.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 21:54)

*4.3ºC
*
Parece ir a caminho do Caramulo, mas provavelmente nem lá neva... se lá conseguir chegar...
*



*


----------



## dahon (5 Jan 2018 às 21:59)

Nickname disse:


> *4.3ºC
> *
> Parece ir a caminho do Caramulo, mas provavelmente nem lá neva, se lá conseguir chegar...
> *
> ...



Por acaso também estava a acompanhar essa célula. E intensificou-se ao entrar em terra mas tem estado quase que estacionaria na zona de Aveiro.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2018 às 22:03)

Nickname disse:


> *4.3ºC
> *
> Parece ir a caminho do Caramulo, mas provavelmente nem lá neva... se lá conseguir chegar...
> *
> ...



Lá em cima a temperatura já deve estar propícia para nevar, aqui estão 6.1ºC (lá está o ritmo de -0.5 a cada hora, com sorte e como faltam 6min para acabar a contagem ainda desce 0.6ºC). O único drama é que a célula parece encaminhar-se para a metade sul da serra, onde é um problema para nevar, porque também já tem menor altitude.

Quanto a sua intensificação discordo em parte, era suposto ela atingir Tondela, e encolheu encolheu, ao ponto de já não levarmos com nada, se assim continuar nem vale a pena estar à espera destes aguaceiros...


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Jan 2018 às 22:10)

Boas , pela serra do do açor o dia foi de chuva por vezes forte , com a temperatura nos 6 ° , mais uma vez tenham cuidado se forem visitar o Piódão , muitos lençóis de água e ate lama na estrada , fruto do incêndio.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Jan 2018 às 22:10)

Mr.Neves não vai acontecer nada já sabemos como isto é... o pós frontal é fraquíssimo e nem sei se realmente existe, já estava à espera disto porque é sempre a mesma treta, nós somos sempre o olho do furacão, nem um aguaceiro vou ter, enfim ....


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 22:13)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Mr.Neves não vai acontecer nada já sabemos como isto é... o pós frontal é fraquíssimo e nem sei se realmente existe, já estava à espera disto porque é sempre a mesma treta, nós somos sempre o olho do furacão, nem um aguaceiro vou ter, enfim ....


Não sabes se o pós-frontal existe? Porque não olhas para o radar?


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2018 às 22:14)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> o pós frontal é fraquíssimo e nem sei se realmente existe


Mas afinal é fraquíssimo ou não existe?
E ainda há dúvidas de que exista? Por amor de Deus...


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (5 Jan 2018 às 22:17)

Eu só sei que por aqui a temperatura está a baixar mais, e que está a congelar tudo... 
Em aspetos de neve  esta cidade já foi melhor.  
1°c agora 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 22:19)

Já não falta tudo, conseguiu entrar 40km para o interior,  está a entrar no distrito de Viseu.
Aqueles 3 picos já estão acima dos 1000 metros.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Jan 2018 às 22:19)

É um pós frontal fraco, cada aguaceiro que tocar na terra morre, eu nem sei sequer se vou ter algum aguaceiro em condições o mais provável é que não.


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 22:30)

Está a flectir rápida e caprichosamente para Sul à última da hora e vai falhar as zonas de maior altitude da Serra, como disse o Mr.Neves 

Por aqui a temperatura está estagnada nos *4.3ºC*.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Jan 2018 às 22:34)

Nickname disse:


> Já não falta tudo, conseguiu entrar 40km para o interior,  está a entrar no distrito de Viseu.
> Aqueles 3 picos já estão acima dos 1000 metros.



Estão acima dos 1000m, no entanto a célula está a conseguir contornar a serra todaEsta serra não existe...


----------



## Nickname (5 Jan 2018 às 22:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Estão acima dos 1000m, no entanto a célula está a conseguir contornar a serra toda


.

Parece que não vai conseguir ultrapassá-la


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2018 às 22:53)

Nieva y cuaja en la ciudad de Segovia


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2018 às 23:06)

No quiero dar falsas esperanzas, pero en la última salida del AROME se está cumpliendo lo que comentaba aquí, con un cierto desplazamiento del ramal de precipitación hacia el oeste 

Salida 12z





Salida 18z


----------



## Bajorious (5 Jan 2018 às 23:55)

Boas.

*5.5ºC* // 58%hr. Nublado, sem vento


----------



## baojoao (6 Jan 2018 às 00:23)

Acabado de chegar de uma futebolada com amigos está tudo na mesma. Céu nunlado e 4°C. Em duas horas desceu 1°C. A esperança era de 0.000000000000001%, mas acho que já nem isso resta.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI TAG-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 01:33)

Lo que comentaba antes de la desviación hacia el oeste del ramal de precipitación, AEMET acaba de activar el nivel de aviso amarillo para la meseta de Salamanca el domingo:






A nivel informativo, comentar que no todos los niveles amarillos de AEMET significan lo mismo, ya que dependen de la climatología habitual de la zona. De este modo se establecen dos clasificaciones diferentes de los tres umbrales (amarillo, naranja, rojo) según sean más o menos habituales las grandes nevadas en el territorio tratado.





Otro detalle importante es que no se dan avisos de nieve de ningún tipo por encima de los 1500 metros, porque se considera un fenómeno normal y se evitan las alertas innecesarias. En los casos de Canarias y Baleares (2000 y 600 m respectivamente) es más por la escasez de población o infraestructuras que podrían resultar afectadas.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jan 2018 às 04:06)

*1.3ºC



*


----------



## baojoao (6 Jan 2018 às 04:15)




----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2018 às 04:22)

baojoao disse:


>



Era bom era Mas não passam de ecos falsos do radar A madrugada está arrumada, venha a geada...


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2018 às 07:29)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e 5,3°C 1008hPa.


----------



## Serra do Açor (6 Jan 2018 às 10:45)

Boas , por aqui sigo co 4.8 ° e ceu  limpo.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jan 2018 às 11:18)

Bom dia.
Mínima foi de 2.8°C. Agora está nos 5.5°C, céu limpo e um vento moderado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (6 Jan 2018 às 11:32)

3.3°C no Sarzedo numa manhã de sol, embora com um vento que aumenta a sensação de frio.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jan 2018 às 11:54)

*7ºC*
Céu praticamente limpo.
Mínima:* -1.1ºC*


----------



## Nickname (6 Jan 2018 às 15:18)

*8.1ºC *
Suportável ao Sol, mas à sombra com o vento moderado que sopra, está bem desagradável.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jan 2018 às 15:38)

Aqui ainda não passou dos 5.6°C que foi máxima até agora.

Hoje espero registar negativas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2018 às 16:02)

Pela manhã geadinha jeitosa! A temperatura* mínima foi aos 0.2ºC.
*
Para já não há grande nebulosidade no céu, assim como julgo que não vai haver, e sigo com 7.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2018 às 16:31)

Boas está fresquinho o dia ,com 8.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 6.7ºC / 11.1ºC e 12.0mm de .


----------



## Nickname (6 Jan 2018 às 17:14)

*5.5ºC*
Máxima:* 8.6ºC*


----------



## baojoao (6 Jan 2018 às 17:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pela manhã geadinha jeitosa! A temperatura* mínima foi aos 0.2ºC.
> *
> Para já não há grande nebulosidade no céu, assim como julgo que não vai haver, e sigo com 7.7ºC


Há unas nuvens para o caramulo


----------



## Nickname (6 Jan 2018 às 18:12)

Está a baixar bem, já nos *4ºC





*


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2018 às 18:14)

baojoao disse:


> Há unas nuvens para o caramulo



Sim, é verdade, vai pairando alguma nebulosidade média ali pela região, mas sem qualquer significado, é nebulosidade que nos está a chegar a bordo da circulação da depressão instalada no interior espanhol, neste caso a nebulosidade é proveniente da Galiza. Os aguaceiros não vão conseguir entrar em terra a norte, quando muito podem passar de raspão no litoral norte, mas mais nada... As células estão a seguir um rumo sensivelmente de NNO para SSE, (o que não dá grandes chances para chegar às nossas localidades). Para além disso este fluxo não ajuda na acumulação de energia/calor latente em terra, libertado pelas diferenças de temperatura entre o oceano e as camadas mais frias da atmosfera, razão pela qual as células pouco se conseguem aguentar em terra especialmente no norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2018 às 18:18)

Boas ,com 6.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2018 às 20:00)

Boas ,com 5.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jan 2018 às 20:16)

*2.3ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Jan 2018 às 20:31)

Boas, nevoeiro até às 11.00 depois apareceram algumas nuvens, que se mantiveram com mais ou menos intensidade, por agora 3,4°C.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2018 às 20:44)

Vários relatos e vídeo... Neva e acumula em Montalegre.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2018 às 20:50)

Neva em Boticas - Carvalhelhos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2018 às 21:09)

É curioso o radar nada detetar na região de Montalegre/Boticas @Flaviense21, devem ser mesmo fracos.


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2018 às 21:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É curioso o radar nada detetar na região @Flaviense21, devem ser mesmo fracos.


Era isso que ia dizer 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (6 Jan 2018 às 21:14)

Provavelmente será precipitação formada mesmo a níveis baixos e com pouca espessura vertical, estando assim na "sombra" dos sistemas montanhosos entre o radar e a sua localização. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2018 às 21:31)

Bom de momento sigo com 2.3ºC, por vezes surge vento fraco para variar... Céu geralmente limpo.


----------



## Nickname (6 Jan 2018 às 21:32)

*0.6ºC*


----------



## cookie (6 Jan 2018 às 21:37)

Hoje pela torre o carro registou -6, estava sol mas pela hora de almoço, como é costume, o tempo fechou. Vento moderado que diminuía a sensação térmica consideravelmente. Em manteigas pelas 17:00 a temperatura era de 2 positivos.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Jan 2018 às 21:41)

Boas ,com 4.6ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (6 Jan 2018 às 21:47)

Covilhã com 2,7ºC, mas o vento moderado de Noroeste (44km/h) propicia uma sensação térmica bastante desconfortável  (*-7ºC* neste preciso momento). Dados: _*meteoestrela*_)


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2018 às 23:02)

Céu geralmente limpo, 0.7ºC e geada brilhante. Espero que passe dos 0.0ºC antes da meia-noite.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Jan 2018 às 23:05)

Boas.
*
3.6ºC* // 50%hr.
Na última hora subiu 0.6ºC


----------



## dahon (6 Jan 2018 às 23:48)

A inversão térmica a fazer das suas. -1.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Jan 2018 às 23:53)

Maldito vento tinha de regressar com mais intensidade mesmo na altura errada, ainda só tive uma descida de 0.1ºC, lá se vão os negativos antes da meia-noite...

Temp. atual: 0.6ºC


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2018 às 00:51)

*2.9ºC* // 59%hr... finalmente a descer


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2018 às 00:55)

Nem 1h depois a temperatura desceu aos negativos.
Temp. atual: 0.2ºC e geada mais consolidada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2018 às 01:06)

-0.1°C agora, estava a ver que nunca mais...


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2018 às 01:18)

2.6°C
Céu limpo. Agora sem vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2018 às 03:15)

*-1.1ºC* e geada abundante:


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2018 às 06:35)

Enfim, já não bastava os espanhóis terem ficado com a chuva e com o frio, agora ainda me impedem de ter uma mínima decente  oferecendo os restos, nuvens altas  insignificantes  ...
Graças a Espanha a minima deve ser só -1.6°C...

A sério muito obrigado por nada


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2018 às 07:30)

Bom dia, céu com algumas nuvens e geada com 0,0°C, 1005hPa


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2018 às 08:41)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, céu com algumas nuvens e geada com 0,0°C, 1005hPa


Por agora 0,1°C


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Jan 2018 às 09:01)

Boas fresquinho por aqui 1.3° o céu parcialmente nublado , 

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (7 Jan 2018 às 09:37)

Manha fria e nublada, vamos ver se chega a precipitação e se poderá aver surpresas.


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2018 às 10:31)

Pelo radar parece haver uma mancha de precipitação razoável na zona da guarda. Não há relatos? 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Jan 2018 às 11:02)

*4.7ºC*
Muita nebulosidade a Este.

Mínima:* -2.4ºC*


----------



## Norther (7 Jan 2018 às 11:07)

Pessoal da. Guarda ainda esta dormir ☺ por aqui esta ficar mais nublado


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2018 às 11:14)

Bom dia. Mínima de 1.5°C.

Por agora já vai nos 6.9°C, incrivelmente mais grau e meio do que a máxima de ontem..

Hade nevar muito hade...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (7 Jan 2018 às 11:18)

4.6°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado a nordeste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2018 às 11:24)

Por aqui céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas e médias. A temperatura é de 4.8°C. A água dos "bebedouros" dos pássaros permanece congelada no quintal
A *mínima foi -1.7°C *  com muita geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2018 às 11:51)

Boas ....meio nublado ,com 8.0ºC e o sol querer aparecer .

~Dados de ontem 3.8ºC / 10.5ºC e 1.0mm .


----------



## jonyyy (7 Jan 2018 às 12:10)

Já chegou bem seca e com muito vento de NE, resta saber se é para continuar


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 13:15)

Atenção que está noite poderá cair neve a cotas 500/700 metros no interior norte e centro ...
Madrugada de segunda para terça também se prevê ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jan 2018 às 13:29)

joselamego disse:


> Atenção que está noite poderá cair neve a cotas 500/700 metros no interior norte e centro ...
> Madrugada de segunda para terça também se prevê !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Mau, é para ficar de papo para o ar outra vez?


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 13:40)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Mau, é para ficar de papo para o ar outra vez?


O IPMA nas suas previsões diárias, de hora a hora tem determinadas localidades (cidades e vilas) com alguns flocos de neve ) no interior norte e centro 
A cota rondará os 500/700 metros 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (7 Jan 2018 às 13:41)

por aqui está céu de neve, no entanto parece-me que terça haverá melhores condições apesar de haver ainda muita discordância entre modelos


----------



## Nickname (7 Jan 2018 às 13:44)

*8ºC*, a nebulosidade vai-se aproximando.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jan 2018 às 13:45)

joselamego disse:


> O IPMA nas suas previsões diárias, de hora a hora tem determinadas localidades (cidades e vilas) com alguns flocos de neve ) no interior norte e centro
> A cota rondará os 500/700 metros
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Viseu?


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 13:49)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Viseu?


Para Viseu, se cair , as melhores hipóteses é na madrugada de segunda para terça






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2018 às 13:54)

Caem uns chuviscos grossos e no radar há mais a caminho.

*6.7ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Jan 2018 às 14:14)

Obrigada, @joselamego!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2018 às 14:21)

Boas ...só nublado ,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2018 às 14:27)

joselamego disse:


> Para Viseu, se cair , as melhores hipóteses é na madrugada de segunda para terça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por essa altura a cota de neve prevista já está acima dos 1000m. Pelas previsões atuais seria praticamente impossível nevar em Viseu


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 14:31)

vitamos disse:


> Por essa altura a cota de neve prevista já está acima dos 1000m. Pelas previsões atuais seria praticamente impossível nevar em Viseu


A superfície frontal vai entrar no nosso território de madrugada (segunda para terça), a cota não estará ainda tão elevada ...
Amanhã , segunda ( madrugada) também há hipóteses de neve a 500/700 metros em localidades do norte e centro ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2018 às 14:35)

Boas, 8,3°C com algum sol.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2018 às 14:37)

joselamego disse:


> A superfície frontal vai entrar no nosso território de madrugada (segunda para terça), a cota não estará ainda tão elevada ...
> Amanhã , segunda ( madrugada) também há hipóteses de neve a 500/700 metros em localidades do norte e centro !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Esta madrugada sim, mas 3a feira pelo menos pelo gfs não vejo possibilidade de cotas tão baixas (pouco frio em altitude)


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 14:42)

vitamos disse:


> Esta madrugada sim, mas 3a feira pelo menos pelo gfs não vejo possibilidade de cotas tão baixas (pouco frio em altitude)


Sim, tens razão, desculpa 
Só  tinha visto a saída 0.
 Na 6 do gfs a cota subiu para 1000 m
Mas está próxima madrugada poderá cair flocos de neve em algumas localidades do interior norte e centro .
O IPMA na sua previsão diária mais logo já deverá atualizar as temperaturas e a cota de segunda para terça ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2018 às 14:50)

O que aí deve vir deve ser mais nebulosidade cerrada sem ponta de precipitação. É só mais uma noite que não posso ter uma mínima bem baixa..
A* máxima foi de 7.4°C,* neste momento já desce com 7.1°C.


----------



## Nickname (7 Jan 2018 às 15:03)

*8.3ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2018 às 15:18)

Não descartaria alguma surpresa por terras de Miranda do Douro.
Vamos ver.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2018 às 15:26)

Boas...vai chuviscando ,com 8.5ºC.


----------



## cova beira (7 Jan 2018 às 15:30)

vitamos disse:


> Esta madrugada sim, mas 3a feira pelo menos pelo gfs não vejo possibilidade de cotas tão baixas (pouco frio em altitude)



Há uma discrepância muito grande entre europeu e gfs na manha de terca o europeu coloca na zona da covilha iso -1 e o gfs iso 1 e é aqui que se fará a diferença porque em superficie as temperaturas são muito baixas o gfs preve 0.5 graus já com precipitação, o arpege também está com o europeu vamos aguardar.
Já a zona de viseu não é por norma muito beneficiada com este tipo de entrada.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2018 às 15:54)

Por aqui chuva miudinha


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2018 às 16:00)




----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 16:05)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui chuva miudinha


Que temperatura tens aí em Bragança ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2018 às 16:06)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por aqui chuva miudinha



Matas-te as esperanças da malta!


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2018 às 16:19)

joselamego disse:


> Que temperatura tens aí em Bragança ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Cerca de 8°


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2018 às 16:22)

ferreira5 disse:


> Cerca de 8°


Por isso está chuva , se estiver perto de 0 já era neve 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2018 às 16:58)

A temperatura tem estado bastante estável durante a tarde, à horas que registo 6.7ºC (convém referir que as minhas medições estão a ser feitas à sombra), estou só à espera do momento em que o céu vai encobrir e lá se vai a mínima...


----------



## FSantos (7 Jan 2018 às 16:58)

4 graus centígrados


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2018 às 16:58)

Boas...tudo tapado e vai chuviscando ,com 7.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2018 às 17:11)

Aguaceiros a "roçarem" a cidade, vamos esperar que a parte superior possa apanhar mais a serra..

*6.4ºC*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2018 às 17:17)

FSantos disse:


> 4 graus centígrados


Isto é no marao? Certo!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## FSantos (7 Jan 2018 às 17:18)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Isto é no marao? Certo!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Sim, vista para a A4 saída para Vila Real


----------



## FSantos (7 Jan 2018 às 17:20)

Alto de Espinho, 3 graus, vista para nordeste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2018 às 17:58)

Lá vem a tralha das nuvens, ainda se fosse para chover ou para mais alguma coisa. 

No entanto também não era com os 5.8ºC atuais que tenho que poderia ver outra coisa sem ser chuviscos, por isso mais valia o céu estar limpo e obter uma mínima de -2ºC/-3ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 17:59)

*Acessos ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela cortados devido à neve*
7 jan 2018 17:34


Três troços de acesso rodoviário ao maciço central da Serra da Estrela foram cortados hoje, às 17:00, devido à queda de neve, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) da Guarda.

Estão encerrados os troços T11, T12 e T13, que correspondem, respetivamente, à estrada nacional (EN) 338 entre Piornos e Cruzamento da Torre, EN 338-1 entre Cruzamento da Torre e Torre e EN 338 entre Cruzamento da Torre e Lagoa Comprida, segundo a mesma fonte.

O corte da circulação nestas vias de acesso às zonas mais elevadas da Serra da Estrela foi confirmado à Lusa por uma fonte do Comando Territorial da Guarda da GNR.

O agravamento do estado do tempo no maciço central da montanha mais alta de Portugal Continental, com “intensa queda de neve”, verificou-se pouco antes das 15:00, adiantou a fonte do CDOS da Guarda.

Às 14:45, o trânsito foi vedado no sentido ascendente, tendo começado o encaminhamento das viaturas para fora da zona, uma tarefa que cabe a militares do Grupo de Intervenção de Proteção e Socorro (GIPS) da GNR.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...-da-serra-da-estrela-cortados-devido-a-neve-2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2018 às 18:08)

Boas...chuva mais pesada a cair ,com 6.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (7 Jan 2018 às 18:11)

*6.3ºC
*
Máxima:* 8.5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2018 às 18:11)

"A Serra do Montemuro na sua beleza rude."

Fotos retiradas do Facebook.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2018 às 18:20)

Temperatura atual de 5,6°C, máxima de 10,2°C e mínima de -0,5°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2018 às 19:05)

Boas ...por cá continuam ,com 6.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2018 às 19:10)

Céu cada vez mais nublado e 5.1ºC, amostras de chuva a caminho (eventualmente nem as amostras cá chegam)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Jan 2018 às 19:15)

Tenho informações que neva em Bragança acima dos 700/800 metros, a cidade no limite... Pra já só chuva.
Vinhais vila também chove.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2018 às 19:16)

Esta tarde, quando começaram a cair uns pingos por aqui, resolvi dar um salto até à serra da Nogueira. É que ainda não tinha visto nevar neste novo ano  

Ainda apanhei uns aguaceiros de neve acima dos 1000m e até um pouco de acumulação aos 1300m.









Agora aqui por baixo vai chovendo com 4ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Jan 2018 às 19:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Matas-te as esperanças da malta!


Vamos aguardar...


Flaviense21 disse:


> Tenho informações que neva em Bragança acima dos 700/800 metros, a cidade no limite... Pra já só chuva.
> Vinhais vila também chove.


Por aqui aonde moro para já é chuva com 4°


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2018 às 19:23)

Células mais fortes atrás da serra 

*5.4ºC*


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (7 Jan 2018 às 19:27)

Por vila real já pinga


----------



## Nickname (7 Jan 2018 às 19:42)

*5.7ºC*
Chuva fraca


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2018 às 19:50)

0,4mm acumulados em Várzea da Serra.
3,2ºC.

Nada de neve.


----------



## baojoao (7 Jan 2018 às 19:52)

Começou a chover

Enviado do meu HUAWEI TAG-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (7 Jan 2018 às 19:54)

Viva,

Por aqui chuva fraca com 6,2ºC. 
A mínima de hoje foi de -2,0ºC. A máxima foi uns agradáveis 10,7ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2018 às 20:02)

Serra da Estrela
[Fotos de Pedro Carvalho]


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Jan 2018 às 20:02)

Amostras de chuva e 5.2ºC ...


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Jan 2018 às 20:17)

Boas por aqui a temperatura subiu para 6,2°C.


----------



## DRC (7 Jan 2018 às 20:30)

Boa noite,
Segundo familiares nevou em algumas aldeias do concelho do Sabugal, inclusive com alguma (pouca) acumulação de manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2018 às 21:14)

Boas ....chuviscando ...parece que está perder força ,com 5.8ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Jan 2018 às 21:14)

Boas por aqui choveu fraco durante algum tempo , sigo com 5.5° a 300 MTS , na serra e natural que tenham caído alguns flocos.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Reportorio (7 Jan 2018 às 21:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Serra da Estrela
> [Fotos de Pedro Carvalho]



Belas Fotos, Parabens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Jan 2018 às 22:06)

Boas ...parou ,só nublado ,com 5.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.7ºC / 10.0ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Jan 2018 às 23:47)

*3.5ºC*
Poucas nuvens, secura total


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 01:44)

Aqui já não bastaram as nuvens até tarde, como agora ainda tenho que levar com vento. A inversão está a ir para o caldeiro...

Temp. atual: 3.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2018 às 07:19)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado e 2,1°C, ontem depois das 22h chuviscou e acumulou 0,2mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Jan 2018 às 07:29)

Boas 0.3° e formação de geada.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2018 às 08:37)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo por Bragança!
Mínima de -1,8.ºC
A Serra de Nogueira tem o topo coberto de branco! Neve e sincelo, talvez! Desculpem a qualidade. Mas é o que tenho à mão!!
Bom trabalho!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (8 Jan 2018 às 09:52)

Bom dia. Ainda não foi hoje que passou a negativos, mínima de 0.2°C.
Bastante geada logo de manha, principalmente nos carros.

Agora 1.9°C com céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 12:40)

Boa tarde. Como antevi, a inversão foi completamente desfeita aqui... Muitas nuvens até tarde, muito vento, resultado 1.4ºC de mínima.

Para a próxima noite/madrugada espero mais do mesmo, dificuldades na descida da temperatura , e chegada de nebulosidade bastante cedo, não sei se existirão condições para nevar no Caramulo com o frio acumulado, mas tenho para mim que é muito improvável (para não dizer impossível). Portanto espero um episódio de chuva normal.


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2018 às 13:08)

Serra de Nogueira, esta manhã!
Pouca neve, mas óptimas cores!






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (8 Jan 2018 às 13:56)

A chuva de ontem gelou e em cima ainda se formou geada. Resultado, esta manhã os carros e alguns troços da estrada estavam com uma espessa camada de gelo.

A visibilidade que tinha do carro para o exterior.








Bem difícil de remover a camada de gelo.





Por agora 7ºC e sol.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2018 às 14:02)

Z13 disse:


> Bom dia!
> Céu limpo por Bragança!
> Mínima de -1,8.ºC
> A Serra de Nogueira tem o topo coberto de branco! Neve e sincelo, talvez! Desculpem a qualidade. Mas é o que tenho à mão!!
> ...



Saudades de ver a silhueta da Nogueira com as suas duas parabólicas gigantes! 

Boas fotos pessoal de Bragança!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2018 às 16:19)

Boas ...nada parecido com o dia de ontem ,hoje com sol todo o dia...apesar de estar ,o que vale é estar o vento calmo ,com 9.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 17:43)

Por aqui o céu limpou (como sabemos tem as horas contadas), sigo com 5.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2018 às 18:09)

Boas ...sem vento ,com 5.9ºC,temperatura em queda.


----------



## Cesar (8 Jan 2018 às 18:16)

Céu nublado sobre a Guarda, limpo pela região da Aguiar da Beira, algum gelo na minha terra, agora espera se novamente geada, antes da Chuva.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2018 às 18:35)

*3ºC*
Extremos: *11.2ºC* /* 0.3ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 19:02)

Vamos lá ver até onde isto desce... Confesso, que apesar de perigoso gostava de ver freezing rain, como se fosse possível tal coisa aqui, dream, dream, dream, dream... all i have to do...) Assim que chegar a nebulosidade (não lhe dou mais que umas 3h), vai começar a descida lenta, e depois inicia-se logo a subida...

Temp. atual: 3.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2018 às 19:18)

Boas ...sem vento,com 4.2ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Jan 2018 às 19:31)

Boas , já vi frinzing rain por aqui há já alguns anos .
Pela serra do açor alguma acumulação a partir dos 1300 mts , até apetecia , do meu escritório via a serra da estrela com o seu manto branco , ainda acumulou alguma coisa . Sigo com 3° e ceu limpo.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 19:59)

Descida de 1.0ºC na última hora * 2.6ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Jan 2018 às 20:01)

1,5° por aqui


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2018 às 20:41)

Sinceramente , espero que os brigantinos e demais vilas e cidades do interior norte vejam neve no início da precipitação, na madrugada de segunda para terça ...
O Bestweather nas suas previsões refere cota inicial de 500 m
(Nem sei o que dizer sobre isso) 
Mas desejo boa sorte para todos do interior norte! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Jan 2018 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui fresquinho com 1,7°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 21:00)

Na última surgiu alguma brisa, a descida foi de somente 0.7ºC.

Prossigo com 1.9ºC, as nuvens estão cada vez mais próximas do litoral, não dá para lhes pôr um travão?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Jan 2018 às 21:21)

Boas ,vento calmo,com 3.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 21:26)

Aqui já se nota que se está a entrar numa fase de estabilização da inversão, já não está a descer com rapidez nenhuma e a brisa até se ausentou, agora até chegar aos 0ºC é capaz de demorar umas 2h a passar... Não há tempo para arrefecer isso antes das nuvens chegarem por isso chuva congelante já era, até uma próxima... Já há nebulosidade alta a entrar no Minho.

Para verem o que estou a falar já lá vão 26min e a temp só desceu 0.1ºC


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2018 às 21:31)

*0ºC*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 21:34)

Nickname disse:


> *0ºC*



Hoje está a arrefecer bem mais cedo.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 21:34)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui já se nota que se está a entrar numa fase de estabilização da inversão, já não está a descer com rapidez nenhuma e a brisa até se ausentou, agora até chegar aos 0ºC é capaz de demorar umas 2h a passar... Não há tempo para arrefecer isso antes das nuvens chegarem por isso chuva congelante já era, até uma próxima... Já há nebulosidade alta a entrar no Minho.
> 
> Para verem o que estou a falar já lá vão 26min e a temp só desceu 0.1ºC



Pode ser que com sorte tenhas alguma surpresa nunca se sabe...


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2018 às 21:37)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Hoje está a arrefecer bem mais cedo.



Pois está, temperatura  invulgar para uma hora tão prematura.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 21:40)

Nickname disse:


> Pois está, temperatura  invulgar para uma hora tão prematura.



Aqui na minha geringonça marca 1,7°C, mas mesmo assim é notória a diferença na descida.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 21:43)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Pode ser que com sorte tenhas alguma surpresa nunca se sabe...



Eu não estou à espera de neve... Não há muito frio em altura, e para além disso convém esclarecer que nos casos de inversão térmica as temperaturas são sempre algo irrealistas para a queda neve. E digo isto porque a alguns metros mais acima na atmosfera, certamente estarão temperaturas mais altas, e é nessa camada mais quente que os flocos derretem Quando chegam à camada de inversão, as gotas podem vir até num estado de sobrefusão (temp inferior a 0ºC), no entanto permanecem líquidas, porque não houve tempo para passar ao estado sólido

É aproximadamente algo como nesta imagem:


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Aqui na minha geringonça marca 1,7°C, mas mesmo assim é notória a diferença na descida.



ClaudiaRM, deves ter certamente uma temperatura algo mais baixa, vi algures que fazes medições na varanda (compreende-se a impossibilidade de fazer noutro sítio), mas é só para ressalvar que as temperaturas na varanda devido à irradiação das paredes da casa tendem a ser um pouco inflacionadas.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Jan 2018 às 21:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> ClaudiaRM, deves ter certamente uma temperatura algo mais baixa, vi algures que fazes medições na varanda (compreende-se a impossibilidade de fazer noutro sítio), mas é só para ressalvar que as temperaturas na varanda devido à irradiação das paredes da casa tendem a ser um pouco inflacionadas.



Sim, eu sei que a fiabilidade não é espectacular dadas as circunstâncias, mas tenho comparado com as apps de meteorologia e as diferenças não têm sido muito significativas.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 21:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu não estou à espera de neve... Não há muito frio em altura, e para além disso convém esclarecer que nos casos de inversão térmica as temperaturas são sempre algo irrealistas para a queda neve. E digo isto porque a alguns metros mais acima na atmosfera, certamente estarão temperaturas mais altas, e é nessa camada mais quente que os flocos derretem Quando chegam à camada de inversão, as gotas podem vir até num estado de sobrefusão (temp inferior a 0ºC), no entanto permanecem líquidas, porque não houve tempo para passar ao estado sólido
> 
> É aproximadamente algo como nesta imagem:




Pode ser que tenhas chuva congelante não sei ...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 21:50)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu não estou à espera de neve... Não há muito frio em altura, e para além disso convém esclarecer que nos casos de inversão térmica as temperaturas são sempre algo irrealistas para a queda neve. E digo isto porque a alguns metros mais acima na atmosfera, certamente estarão temperaturas mais altas, e é nessa camada mais quente que os flocos derretem Quando chegam à camada de inversão, as gotas podem vir até num estado de sobrefusão (temp inferior a 0ºC), no entanto permanecem líquidas, porque não houve tempo para passar ao estado sólido
> 
> É aproximadamente algo como nesta imagem:




Pode ser que tenhas chuva congelante não sei ...


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 22:00)

1.3ºC atuais e descida e -0.6ºC relativamente às 21h.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 22:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 1.3ºC atuais e descida e -0.6ºC relativamente às 21h.



Ainda vais aos negativos vamos ver... 
Pode ser que tenhas chuva congelante...


----------



## Bajorious (8 Jan 2018 às 22:08)

*2.1ºC* // 72%hr


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 22:09)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Pode ser que tenhas chuva congelante não sei ...



Pois se a temperatura descesse a uns -1ºC se mantivesse abaixo dos 0ºC antes da chegada da precipitação tinha, mas não me parece Assim que entrar muita nebulosidade média a temperatura deve começar a subir, é o problemas das inversões, é que as inversões são feitas como os telhados de vidro, num momento faz um gelo, chegam umas nuvens e vai tudo ao ar.

Não quero com isto dizer que as inversões não ajudem a nevar. Suponhamos o seguinte caso:  PT continental encontra-se mergulhado numa massa de ar muito gelada, há por isso muito frio disponível em altura, o céu limpou e iniciaram-se as inversões, evidente que será mais fácil nevar a cotas baixas mas só porque a camada dita mais quente logo a seguir à inversão está também bastante fria, deste modo os flocos conseguem ainda chegar com alguma solidez (esta foi uma das condições básicas para a neve a cotas baixas de 10 Janeiro e 15 de Fevereiro de 2010 (claro que a massa de ar era continental, e por isso baixos valores de HR%)

Se estiver a dizer algum disparate corrijam-me por favor.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Jan 2018 às 22:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu não estou à espera de neve... Não há muito frio em altura, e para além disso convém esclarecer que nos casos de inversão térmica as temperaturas são sempre algo irrealistas para a queda neve. E digo isto porque a alguns metros mais acima na atmosfera, certamente estarão temperaturas mais altas, e é nessa camada mais quente que os flocos derretem Quando chegam à camada de inversão, as gotas podem vir até num estado de sobrefusão (temp inferior a 0ºC), no entanto permanecem líquidas, porque não houve tempo para passar ao estado sólido
> 
> É aproximadamente algo como nesta imagem:


Exato! Muito bem falado, ainda na sexta tive chuva com 3.3ºC aos 132m, irrealista pois derivava da inversão entre cada chuvada, quando o céu limpava. Além disso estações em altitude superior tinham temperatura superior á minha.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 22:59)

*0.9ºC atuais *e descida de 0.4ºC na última hora.  Geada em formação.

A nebulosidade alta já anda por aqui a pairar


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Jan 2018 às 23:04)

Mr. Neves disse:


> *0.9ºC atuais *e descida de 0.4ºC na última hora.  Geada em formação.
> 
> A nebulosidade alta já anda por aqui a pairar



Ainda pode ser que chegues aos negativos .


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 23:17)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Ainda pode ser que chegues aos negativos .



Vai ser difícil... A temperatura está mesmo a descer como uma lesma... O céu já não está a favorecer a 100% o arrefecimento radiativo com as nuvens altas e repare-se até que já está à vista no radar alguma precipitação...


----------



## lmg (8 Jan 2018 às 23:17)

Vista hoje de manhã (+- 09h30) para a Serra de Montemuro, desde a A24/Bigorne.


----------



## Nickname (8 Jan 2018 às 23:27)

Temperatura a estabilizar...
*-0.4ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Jan 2018 às 23:29)

Boas sigo com 1.5°.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (8 Jan 2018 às 23:43)

*1.7ºC*.
Desce mais devagar agora.
Quanto a neve, vai ser o mesmo pouco ou nada... Amanhã veremos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Jan 2018 às 23:59)

Queda de somente 0.5ºC

Temp. atual de *0.4ºC* com geada fraca. *0.4ºC é também a mínima do dia anterior* conquistando o lugar aos 1.4ºC

A descida aos negativos está a ficar mesmo muito apertada, com a cobertura de nuvens De qualquer modo neste momento descer aos negativos ou não, pouco vale... Para se ver chuva congelante é preciso uma boa margem dentro dos negativos, o @Dan é dos membros que mais experiência tem disso e julgo que sempre que observou o fenómeno a temperatura rondava os -1ºC ou abaixo disso.  E depois é escusado comparar Bragança com Tondela


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2018 às 00:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Queda de somente 0.5ºC
> 
> Temp. atual de *0.4ºC* com geada fraca. *0.4ºC é também a mínima do dia anterior* dando lugar aos 1.4ºC
> 
> A descida aos negativos está a ficar mesmo muito apertada, com a cobertura de nuvens De qualquer modo neste momento descer aos negativos ou não, pouco vale... Para se ver chuva congelante é preciso uma boa margem dentro dos negativos, o @Dan é dos membros que mais experiência tem disso e julgo que sempre que observou o fenómeno a temperatura rondava os -1ºC ou abaixo disso.  E depois é escusado comparar Bragança com Tondela


Dificilmente descerá aos negativos, por aqui estabilizou nos *0ºC* e não descerá mais.  Sim, de facto deve ser preciso muito menos que -0.1ºC para a chuva congelar assim que toca o chão


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2018 às 00:28)

c0ldPT disse:


> Dificilmente descerá aos negativos, por aqui estabilizou nos *0ºC* e não descerá mais.  Sim, de facto deve ser preciso muito menos que -0.1ºC para a chuva congelar assim que toca o chão



Já está é a subir... já lá vão +0.2ºC  (0.6ºC)

Definitivamente é para esquecer...


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2018 às 01:51)

A geada já vai brilhando, a temperatura bateu ainda nos 0.0ºC, mas atualmente encontra-se nos 0.2ºC. Quase já não se avistam estrelas A temperatura deve ainda ter mais algumas oscilações e deve iniciar a subida em breve. Até à chegada da precipitação talvez ainda suba até aos 2ºC ou mais....


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2018 às 03:03)

0.6ºC já só a Lua consegue transparecer por vezes, gostava de saber que temperatura está no Caramulo, mas provavelmente mais alta que aqui, continuo sem saber se vai ter algumas hipóteses.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2018 às 05:44)

2.1ºC e chuviscos


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Jan 2018 às 06:52)

Boas, por aqui já pinga com 7.1°

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2018 às 07:22)

Em várzea da Serra, a 900m de altitude, já chove. E estão 1,9C.
Na Gralheira, a 1100m, a precipitação também é de chuva.

Pode ser que em Bragança a acumulação de frio permita que neve.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2018 às 07:43)

Bom dia, por aqui já vai caindo, 8,4° e vento fraco.


----------



## jonyyy (9 Jan 2018 às 07:47)

Boas, por aqui está estranho, está a cair uma neve que faz barulho nas superfícies, ficando preservada nas mais frias, está muito nevoeiro e 0,1C. Muito pouca precipitação até ao momento


----------



## Norther (9 Jan 2018 às 08:02)

por aqui chove bem neste momento, a temperatura a 600m ronda 2ºC e no fundo do vale os 0,5ºC, mas chove.
Na serra, a 1500m -1ºC pela estação do IMPA e -4,5ºC pelo meteo estrela


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Jan 2018 às 08:04)

Boas, 8,6°C e 0,2mm.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2018 às 08:07)

Pequenas partículas de gelo aqui.


----------



## Norther (9 Jan 2018 às 08:15)

A estação do meteo estrela, que marcou uma mínima de 1.7ºC, subiu sobre a manhã para os 3.3ºC, agora esta descer e ja vai em 2.7ºC, talvez o aguaceiro esta fazer descer o ar frio. Na encosta por cima da Covilhã parece estar nevar bem.


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (9 Jan 2018 às 08:23)

Bom dia, aqui pela Guarda há pouco estavam c°1 agora está a nevar....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2018 às 08:25)

Não percebo...gralheira a 1200M e não neva.. .

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2018 às 08:28)

Bom dia. Neva com granizo à mistura


----------



## jonyyy (9 Jan 2018 às 08:29)




----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (9 Jan 2018 às 08:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não percebo...gralheira a 1200M e não neva.. .
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Por aqui por volta das 7h que começou a chover misturada com neve, a temperatura tem estado entre 1 a 2 graus e está muito nevoeiro... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2018 às 08:32)

Agora já só é neve e começa a acumular nos carros


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 08:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não percebo...gralheira a 1200M e não neva.. .
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Gralheira está mais perto do litoral , ou seja apesar da altitude , recebe mais cedo o efeito da frente , fez subir temperatura mais cedo do que a Guarda e Bragança !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2018 às 08:33)

Agora já neva de forma consistente no centro da cidade! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 08:35)

Z13 disse:


> Agora já neva e forma consistente no centro da cidade!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parabéns pela neve !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (9 Jan 2018 às 08:36)

Bragança deve ter uma bela neve durante a manhã, tem boa acumulação de frio


----------



## Devas (9 Jan 2018 às 08:36)

Confirma-se... cai neve na cidade de Bragança e começa a querer acumular nos passeios, jardins e mesmo na estrada...


----------



## jonyyy (9 Jan 2018 às 08:38)

Curiosamente a temperatura tem estado a descer, - 0,1C neste momento, com humidade de 100% e vento moderado a forte de sul


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2018 às 08:42)

Já acumula
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 08:44)

Hora de mandar as crianças das escolas para casa.


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2018 às 08:52)

-0,3.ºC no centro 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2018 às 08:52)

Boa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2018 às 08:53)

Já tinha saudades do silêncio da neve...!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 08:55)

Belas fotos da neve em Bragança 
Parabéns e desfrutem!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 08:55)

Covilhã? Guarda? Trancoso? Penedono?

Ninguém?


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 08:59)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Covilhã? Guarda? Trancoso? Penedono?
> 
> Ninguém?


Na guarda segundo li neva ,
Penedono e Trancoso não sei
Mas é provável !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCanario (9 Jan 2018 às 09:08)

Covilhã  segue com 2.9°C segundo a estação do meteoestrela, e vai caindo uma chuvita... mas que de para ver nada de neve..


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2018 às 09:09)

Aeródromo de Bragança todo branquinho de neve neste momento:












http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=12


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2018 às 09:20)

ferreira5 disse:


> Boa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lindo!! Bragança já merecia! 

Este tipo de situações costumam dar bons nevões em Bragança, pena é serem pouco duradouros, já que a temperatura vai acabar por subir e a neve vai passar a chuva.


----------



## Norther (9 Jan 2018 às 09:22)

Pela Cova da Beira fiasco, chove bem, a cota de neve deve estar 1000/1100m pelas cortinas na encosta que vejo desde o vale. Eu vi logo, as temperaturas pelo inicio manhã, estavam mais altas  ao nível do solo que o previsto.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 09:22)

MSantos disse:


> Lindo!! Bragança já merecia!
> 
> Este tipo de situações costumam dar bons nevões em Bragança, pena é serem pouco duradouros, já que a temperatura vai acabar por subir e a neve vai passar a chuva.


Sim é verdade, a temperatura vai subir...
Aproveitem enquanto há neve !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (9 Jan 2018 às 09:26)

temperatura na Torre já vai subindo rápido, -1ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2018 às 09:28)

Boa nevada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2018 às 09:32)

A4 (fonte: Facebook)







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 09:40)

Situações curiosas estas, Bragança a dar cartas, muitas outras localidades a mais altitude apenas chuva com temperaturas muito próximas de 0ºC de manhã cedo...

Aproveitem bem, pois não tarda passará a chuva.


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2018 às 09:41)

Por Vila Real o dia amanheceu cinzento e com uma morrinha persistente.
Está frio!


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (9 Jan 2018 às 09:46)

Quando sai do trabalho estava 1°c ainda pensei que iria nevar mas não começou a chover e a temperatura já vai no 3°c


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2018 às 09:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Situações curiosas estas, Bragança a dar cartas, muitas outras localidades a mais altitude apenas chuva com temperaturas muito próximas de 0ºC de manhã cedo...
> 
> Aproveitem bem, pois não tarda passará a chuva.



Quando ainda vivia em Bragança, lembro-me de uma situação similar há uns anos, em que havia mais frio instalado, em que praticamente só em Bragança e restante raia transmontana nevava, enquanto o restante Interior Norte e parte do Interior Centro apenas via chuva congelante.


----------



## Serrano (9 Jan 2018 às 09:48)

No Sarzedo esteve a nevar de forma visível cerca das 08h15, com a temperatura em 1ºC, mas depois foi intercalando com chuva e somente no Alto São Gião ameaçava branquear os terrenos.


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2018 às 09:54)

Ainda vai nevando por aqui. Umas vezes pequenas partículas de gelo, outras flocos de boas dimensões. Agora voltou  aumentar a intensidade. O meu sensor marca 1ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2018 às 09:55)

Z13 disse:


> A4 (fonte: Facebook)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parabéns e aproveita, muitas fotos. _Carpe diem _


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2018 às 10:04)

Da janela de casa.





Aqui na rua.


----------



## jonyyy (9 Jan 2018 às 10:31)

Continua a nevar com alguma intensidade.. Temperatura em subida 0,0C  e sensação térmica muito desagradável


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2018 às 10:31)

Lindo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (9 Jan 2018 às 10:31)

Bom dia. A mínima bateu nos 1.3°C. Neve só no cimo da encosta a 900 m e pouca. Na cidade só chuva.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2018 às 10:32)

Que fotos tão bonitas de Bragança!


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2018 às 10:33)

Chuva fraca
*4.7ºC*
Mínima: *-0.9ºC*
Acumulado: *2.3mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2018 às 10:52)

Fico tão feliz por ver estas imagens.


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (9 Jan 2018 às 10:53)

Pelo Guarda nas vias de ligação ao hospital já estão a ser feitas as limpezas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2018 às 11:00)

Eu vivo na zona mais baixa de bragança cerca de 630m e ainda não parou de nevar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Guarda 1096 alt (9 Jan 2018 às 11:22)

Pela Guarda já não neva nada, está muito nevoeiro, um dos factores para a neve não cair... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (9 Jan 2018 às 11:26)

por aqui houve boa acumulação de frio nas zonas mais baixas mas faltou frio em altura.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2018 às 11:27)

Neve já cortou a A4 no Alto de Rossas em Bragança

*A neve que começou a cair cerca das 8h00 desta manhã de terça-feira em Bragança já deu origem ao corte da autoestrada (A4) na zona do Alto de Rossas, em Bragança, devido a um despiste de um ligeiro, sem feridos, e a vários veículos pesados que não conseguem subir devido à neve indicou uma fonte da GNR. *

Os meios de limpeza das vias, com limpa-neves, já estão no terreno, bem como se procede ao espalhamento de sal.

Também a Nacional 206, estrada que atravessa a Serra da Nogueira, ligando Bragança a Torre de Dona Chama, está cordada devido à acumulação de neve. A Nacional 102 entre Bragança e Vinhais está com a circulação condicionada e a GNR recomenda "precaução".

Os autocarros escolares ainda fizeram duas viagens durante a manhã e na maioria das escolas públicas as aulas estão a decorrer com normalidade "porque já tinham iniciado quando a neve começou a nevar", referiu Teresa Sá Pires, diretora do Agrupamento de Escolas Abade de Baçal. A meio da manhã deverá ser feita uma avaliação para decidir se as aulas vão prosseguir. "Tudo depende do que nos for dito pela Proteção Civil", afirmou Teresa Sá Pires.

JN


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2018 às 11:35)

Boas ....está de chuva gelada desde as 8h da matina  e continua ,com 3.8ºC e 3.0mm.

Dados de ontem 2.8ºC / 10.2ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Jan 2018 às 11:58)

E foi sem dúvida um belo evento, esperemos que se repita este Inverno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2018 às 12:03)

*5.8ºC
3.6mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2018 às 12:35)

*Boas ...continua ,com 4.4ºC e 4.0mm.*


----------



## Norther (9 Jan 2018 às 12:38)

Continua chover bem, tem sido uma bela manhã de chuva com uma acumulação que já ronda os 14mm.
A temperatura tem oscilado entre os 2ºC e 4ºC, tanto sobe como desce.
Parabéns ao pessoal de Bragança, belos cenários


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Jan 2018 às 13:27)

A morrinha do início manhã passou a chuva após as 10h.
É uma chuva de gotas finas e geladas.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Jan 2018 às 13:58)

Chuva miudinha e algum nevoeiro

3.0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (9 Jan 2018 às 14:10)

Faz hoje 8 dias que estive em Bragança e a diferença é abismal.....tive temperaturas de 13ºC à noite  .


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2018 às 14:13)

Apanhaste uns dias de verão


----------



## meko60 (9 Jan 2018 às 14:22)




----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2018 às 14:26)

meko60 disse:


>



Com ou sem neve é um castelo magnifico, tal como toda a envolvência serrana!


----------



## meko60 (9 Jan 2018 às 14:29)

Sim sem dúvida. Para a próxima tenho que "acertar" melhor com as datas,para ver essa paisagem magnífica toda de branco.


----------



## srr (9 Jan 2018 às 14:30)

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/z6KJo"><a href="//imgur.com/z6KJo"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2018 às 14:31)

Esta manhã.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Jan 2018 às 14:31)

O Algarvio deixa aqui também uma fotos da neve de hoje em Bragança, foram tiradas por uma amiga:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2018 às 14:35)

Boas ...continua ,agora em modo fraca ,com 5.4ºC e 7.0 mm.


----------



## karkov (9 Jan 2018 às 14:36)

Espero ter a mesma sorte no fim de semana qd for a Bragança!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## srr (9 Jan 2018 às 14:37)

Serra da Estrela do Domingo 07-01-2018 ;


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2018 às 14:59)

*6.4ºC
8.6mm*
Acumulado mensal:* 37mm *


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2018 às 15:06)

Sempre podem vir para o festival do butelo ou para o carnaval dos caretos


----------



## jonyyy (9 Jan 2018 às 15:06)

Boas, manhã muito fria, a partir das 11 horas começou a entrar mais ar quente em altura e começou a cair sleet e chuva, com períodos de neve. Pela minha netatmo, estou prestes a atingir a máxima do dia, com 1C neste momento  de referir que quando começou a entrar chuva ainda formou sincero, portanto bom evento, dentro do que o ECMW previa há algumas saidas
Fotos do fim da manha


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2018 às 15:19)

Por agora, chuva, neblina e 2,5ºC. A neve vai começando a desaparecer.


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2018 às 15:25)

1,7ºC actuais, ligeira morrinha e já bastante degelo.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2018 às 15:55)

*6.8ºC
9.6mm*


----------



## Dan (9 Jan 2018 às 16:25)

5 de novembro





9 de janeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2018 às 16:51)

Boas ...continua ,com 5.8ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## frederico (9 Jan 2018 às 16:57)

Quem me dera ir agora a Sanabria.


----------



## Fil (9 Jan 2018 às 17:18)

Continua a chover miudinho com uma temperatura de 1,4ºC. Apesar disso, a neve tem-se aguentado bem (pelo menos aqui na minha zona).

-0,8ºC / 1,9ºC


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2018 às 17:33)

Dan disse:


> 5 de novembro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Parabéns ! Bom olhometro ! 
Belas fotos !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2018 às 17:48)

Boa tarde. A máxima foi de 7ºC. Como foi possível observar, temperaturas de inversão não servem para neve nestes eventos, pelo menos a cotas muito baixas. Choveu com 2ºC, era uma chuva mais "arrastada", mas tudo liquido, depois começou a subir cada vez mais, durante a passagem da frente a temperatura não teve muitas oscilações, mal conseguiu descer...

Venha a nova superfície frontal de amanhã, pode ser que ainda veja granizo para não dizer que não vi nada de jeito até agora. Se tivesse uma máquina do tempo, todos os anos regressava mais que uma vez ao 15 de Fevereiro de 2010, agora assim, nunca mais vejo nada de jeito aqui

Já me esquecia, tenho uns conhecidos que me disseram que viram alguns flocos perdidos em Mangualde pelo início da manhã


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2018 às 17:54)

Algum nevoeiro!!
*6.9ºC*
*10.9mm*


----------



## Cesar (9 Jan 2018 às 18:10)

Manha cedo começou a chover com frio, mas não nevou, agora algum nevoeiro.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2018 às 18:32)

Bonitas fotos de Bragança!!

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2018 às 19:28)

Boas ...continua a chuva fraca,com 5.8ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (9 Jan 2018 às 19:45)

*7ºC *(máxima do dia, até ao momento)
*11mm*


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Jan 2018 às 20:39)

Parabéns aos Bragantinos!
Eu tinha alguma esperança que essa cidade visse alguma coisa hoje.
Só agora vim aqui confirmar.
Belos registos  De todos, desse cantinho sortudo, e da Guarda. Para quem ás mesmas altitudes ou a superiores, e até inferiores, não viu o elemento branco, fica para a próxima, esperemos que muito brevemente!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Jan 2018 às 20:43)

Boas ...ao fim de 12h deixou de ,com 5.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## DRC (9 Jan 2018 às 21:04)

Boa noite,
Pelo que me disseram, no Sabugal, a cerca de 800 metros de altitude apenas houve água-neve. Nas aldeias mais elevadas do concelho, acima dos 900 metros, como nos Fóios (~950 m) ou em Aldeia do Bispo (~930 m) terá mesmo nevado.


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Jan 2018 às 21:24)

Boas pela serra do açor a manhã foi de chuva com a temperatura a rondar os 2° , a uma altitude de 1100 mts  , aos 300 mts a.temperatura rondava os 8°.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Devas (9 Jan 2018 às 21:53)

Boa noite. Aqui ficam algumas fotos tiradas durante a manhã na cidade de Bragança


----------



## Devas (9 Jan 2018 às 21:55)




----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2018 às 07:40)

Bom dia, 8,6°C e sem chuva de momento, 0,5mm.


----------



## Norther (10 Jan 2018 às 10:57)

Bom dia, começa a chover por aqui, a temperatura ronda os 6.5ºC a 7ºC, com tendência para descer, com vento fraco a moderado de SO


----------



## keipha (10 Jan 2018 às 11:02)

Neste momento no caramulo chove torrencialmente, com rajadas fortes de vento e granizo á mistura

Enviado do meu A0001 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2018 às 11:26)

Boas ....nevoeiro...muito ,com 8.8ºC e sem chuva.

Dados de ontem 1.4ºC / 5.9ºC  e de 11.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2018 às 11:38)

Boas....já chegou...o radar não engana .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2018 às 12:35)

Boas...o grosso da chuva está a chegar agora ,o vento aumentou e o nevoeiro se limpou ,a temperatura a subir devagar,com 9.9ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Jan 2018 às 13:41)

Boas pela serra do acor periodos de chuva por vezes forte com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 5 e os 6° a uma altitude entre os 900 e 1000 MTS.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2018 às 13:42)

boas

vai chovendo por aqui neste momento, depois de uma pausa ao fim da manhã
durante a manhã períodos de chuva forte com algum granizo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2018 às 14:07)

Boas...já com sol ,céu já limpar de momento,com 9.4ºC e de chuva parou nos 5.0mm.


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2018 às 14:31)

chove torrencialmente


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2018 às 15:01)

Pela página do Facebook "Meteo do Barroso" está a nevar em Montalegre.
..................................
Já agora, conheço esta página á pouco tempo e até agora a informação partilhada é excelente.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2018 às 15:17)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes, o vento sopra moderado com rajadas por vezes fortes também.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 15:42)

Parece nevar na Gralheira mas sem acumulação para já.


----------



## Nickname (10 Jan 2018 às 15:57)

Chuva fraca
*8.2ºC*
*7.4mm*


----------



## baojoao (10 Jan 2018 às 16:12)

Agora por Nelas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI TAG-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2018 às 16:38)

baojoao disse:


> Agora por Nelas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também o captei por aqui:


----------



## Nickname (10 Jan 2018 às 17:45)

*6.3ºC
9.7mm *
O acumulado mensal vai em  30% da média, isto quando o fim do 1º terço do mês se aproxima.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2018 às 18:21)

Em Várzea da Serra o acumulado de precipitação ficou-se pelos 8,2mm.
A precipitação mensal vai em 34,8mm. Muito fraquinho!

O inverno segue sem neve.
4,1C de momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2018 às 18:38)

Boas...grande ventania ao final da tarde ,agora está acalmar ,com 8.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Nickname (10 Jan 2018 às 19:17)

Algum vento, céu nublado, não chove.
*5.7ºC
*
Máxima do dia:* 11ºC *


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2018 às 20:08)

AnDré disse:


> Em Várzea da Serra o acumulado de precipitação ficou-se pelos 8,2mm.
> A precipitação mensal vai em 34,8mm. Muito fraquinho!
> 
> O inverno segue sem neve.
> 4,1C de momento.


Em termos de neve está a ser um dos piores invernos  nas Serras mais próximas do litoral.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Jan 2018 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui períodos de chuva e abertas durante o dia, 7,2°C e 10,5mm de precipitação.


----------



## Serra do Açor (10 Jan 2018 às 20:54)

Boas ,depois do dia passado pela serra de regresso a casa , pela tarde aguaceiros bem fortes , os barrocos ficam logo cheios e um mar de água devido aos incêndio , sigo com 7.1° .

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

Boas ,céu limpo e um vento fresco,com 6.0ºC.


----------



## Zoelae (10 Jan 2018 às 22:19)

Neva com força no noroeste do concelho de Vinhais (cota 770 m).
Temperatura 1,5 ºC e a descer rapidamente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jan 2018 às 22:28)

Neva em Montalegre cota 900M

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2018 às 22:42)

Regressam os aguaceiros com 5.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2018 às 22:43)

Por aqui só água-neve com 3,6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2018 às 22:59)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui só água-neve com 3,6ºC.



"só"? Tomara eu com essa temperatura ver água-neve aqui, em eventos de entradas oceânicas 3.6ºC para mim só serve para ver água-água. Receio que este inverno esteja condenado mais uma vez, as previsões a longo-prazo não são animadoras, o frio insiste em não se instalar no interior europeu, sem siberianas e precipitação não há eventos memoráveis a cotas baixas... São estes os invernos modernos que temos...

Mas veremos, que é para não dizerem que estou a matar o inverno...


----------



## Norther (10 Jan 2018 às 23:06)

Vento com rajadas fortes por aqui, nao contava. Céu limpo com a temperatura rondar os 6.5°C a 7°C.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jan 2018 às 23:08)

Mr. Neves disse:


> "só"? Tomara eu com essa temperatura ver água-neve aqui, em eventos de entradas oceânicas 3.6ºC para mim só serve para ver água-água. Receio que este inverno esteja condenado mais uma vez, as previsões a longo-prazo não são animadoras, o frio insiste em não se instalar no interior europeu, sem siberianas e precipitação não há eventos memoráveis a cotas baixas... São estes os invernos modernos que temos...
> 
> Mas veremos, que é para não dizerem que estou a matar o inverno...




Já nada é como dantes, este janeiro está me a fazer lembrar o de 2016, antigamente havia neve com fartura, granizo também já anda a ser cada vez mais raro por estas bandas .


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 23:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> "só"? Tomara eu com essa temperatura ver água-neve aqui, em eventos de entradas oceânicas 3.6ºC para mim só serve para ver água-água. Receio que este inverno esteja condenado mais uma vez, as previsões a longo-prazo não são animadoras, o frio insiste em não se instalar no interior europeu, sem siberianas e precipitação não há eventos memoráveis a cotas baixas... São estes os invernos modernos que temos...
> 
> Mas veremos, que é para não dizerem que estou a matar o inverno...


Infelizmente tenho o mesmo _felling, _europa sem frio = 0 siberianas = 0 neve a cotas muito baixas. 2009/2010 onde andam?  Para já nem está mau com as ditas entradas oceânicas mas o AA parece querer instalar-se nas próximas semanas, com o padrão da "treta" com AA no oeste europeu e o este a levar com nevadas épicas 
___________________________________

Água-neve em Carvalhelhos, neste momento deve nevar praticamente em todos os locais acima dos 750-800m no norte, precipitação até há muita, espero bonitas imagens amanhã


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2018 às 23:12)

A cotas mais baixas só mesmo eventos que conjuguam vários fatores na perfeição, é sempre algo complicado. 

As entradas atlânticas também não costumam trazer grande coisa para aqui, normalmente são as serras do litoral que ficam mais favorecidas. Por aqui não deve passar disto, alguma água-neve.

Por agora a temperatura vai baixando, vamos ver como serão os próximos aguaceiros.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2018 às 23:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> "só"? Tomara eu com essa temperatura ver água-neve aqui, em eventos de entradas oceânicas 3.6ºC para mim só serve para ver água-água. Receio que este inverno esteja condenado mais uma vez, as previsões a longo-prazo não são animadoras, o frio insiste em não se instalar no interior europeu, sem siberianas e precipitação não há eventos memoráveis a cotas baixas... São estes os invernos modernos que temos...
> 
> Mas veremos, que é para não dizerem que estou a matar o inverno...


Há 8 anos atrás, várias regiões do país pintadas de branco... outros tempos


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Jan 2018 às 23:19)

Dan disse:


> A cotas mais baixas só mesmo eventos que conjuguam vários fatores na perfeição, é sempre algo complicado.
> 
> As entradas atlânticas também não costumam trazer grande coisa para aqui, normalmente são as serras do litoral que ficam mais favorecidas. Por aqui não deve passar disto, alguma água-neve.
> 
> Por agora a temperatura vai baixando, vamos ver como serão os próximos aguaceiros.


As entradas atlânticas são o que me safa de ver neve todos os anos, por vezes 3/4 vezes ou até mais cá na serra ao lado com 519m no seu topo máximo (vértice géodesico de Vandoma). Com acumulação é que no máximo 1/2 vezes/ano.


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2018 às 23:35)

Em Vila Real chuvisca... e a luz foi abaixo momentaneamente por volta das 23:30


----------



## Norther (10 Jan 2018 às 23:42)

Continua vento forte, assobia bem, não contava mesmo, pela web nas Penhas esta nevar, por aqui deve começar chover a qualquer momento, a temperatura desceu para 6°C


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Jan 2018 às 23:51)

Rajadas ocasionais de vento forte. Continua a chuviscar.


----------



## Intruso (10 Jan 2018 às 23:54)

Segundo relatos do Facebook neva em Bragança, Boticas e Montalegre.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Jan 2018 às 23:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Há 8 anos atrás, várias regiões do país pintadas de branco... outros tempos



Pois, nem sei como é que em 2010 ocorreu a proeza de ter tido 2 dias com neve, devem ter caído os santos todos do altar, é impossível, porque para quem está habituado a nunca ver neve no inverno, ver neve 2 vezes aqui no mesmo ano é algo de extraordinário

Já hoje me fartei de rever este video do dia 10 de Janeiro, feito por alguém, aqui numa freguesia vizinha , infelizmente na altura não tinha nada de jeito para fazer registos fotográficos, mas ainda bem que alguém tinha:

Aqui está o enquadramento atmosférico de dia 10 de Jan

Entrada de ar muito frio continental com a subida do anticiclone até à Islândia:










Curvamento e inserção da dorsal anticiclónica até à Escandinávia e interior europeu, servindo como um bloqueio para o frio se instalar por bastante tempo na PI:





ISO -4ºC aos 850hPa em quase todo o interior norte e centro no dia 10 e muito frio instalado à espera de uma frente atlântica:





Ar provavelmente subtropical (mais quente e húmido) a bordo da dorsal a intensificar/criar instabilidade, com descida também de depressões a bordo do jet e oriundas da frente polar, até bem perto do Arquipélago dos Açores:





Parece entretanto haver ainda formação de um núcleo depressionário com alguma expressão, já mais perto da nossa costa:





Et voilà, neve a cotas muito baixas


----------



## huguh (11 Jan 2018 às 00:00)

por aqui períodos de chuva forte com algumas pausas
ouvi um trovão agora


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Jan 2018 às 00:05)

O chuvisco passou a chuva.


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2018 às 00:07)

VILA REAL disse:


> O chuvisco passou a chuva.


Vila real
Tens alguma estação Metereológica?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

Vai chuviscando.
*5.5ºC
0.3mm
*


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Jan 2018 às 00:18)

joselamego disse:


> Vila real
> Tens alguma estação Metereológica?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Nenhuma!!!


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Jan 2018 às 00:18)

E a chuva regressou ao formato aguaceiros...


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2018 às 00:21)

VILA REAL disse:


> Nenhuma!!!


Era interessante teres alguma 
Até porque em Vila real ninguém tem com dados  online ...
Também há estações baratas , por 20 euros, a Globaltronics , por ex.(caso não possas gastar muito dinheiro)
Em Monchique tenho a neatmo , em Gondomar a Globaltronics .


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (11 Jan 2018 às 00:27)

Eu tenho uma e sou de vila real mas estou a trabalhar quando sai de casa estavam 4°c


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2018 às 00:30)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Eu tenho uma e sou de vila real mas estou a trabalhar quando sai de casa estavam 4°c


4°C já é algum frio ...
Já vivi Lamego, na altura não tinha estação .
Só comprei mais tarde !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Jan 2018 às 00:54)

De acordo com o ipma, estavam 7.1º na cidade às 0h.


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Jan 2018 às 01:02)

joselamego disse:


> Era interessante teres alguma
> Até porque em Vila real ninguém tem com dados  online ...
> Também há estações baratas , por 20 euros, a Globaltronics , por ex.(caso não possas gastar muito dinheiro)
> Em Monchique tenho a neatmo , em Gondomar a Globaltronics .
> ...


Tenho uma «estação»/termómetro... daquelas do lidl... mas onde moro existem vários prédios que alteram a temperatura... geralmente está 1º acima do registado em quase a totalidade da cidade.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2018 às 01:06)

O IPMA está é a ter um grande fail relativamente aos avisos inexistentes de vento, tem surgido aqui com cada rajada, imagino nas terras altas. 

Registo 8.1ºC atuais, a temperatura tem estado em subida.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Jan 2018 às 01:29)

Início dos aguaceiros, as gotas são bastante grandes. Só para lembrar que ainda não foi neste último evento que voltei a ver granizo As rajadas fortes continuam,


----------



## VILA REAL (11 Jan 2018 às 01:47)

As rajadas de vento forte têm aumentado e a precipitação diminuído.


----------



## cm3pt (11 Jan 2018 às 08:13)

joselamego disse:


> Era interessante teres alguma
> Até porque em Vila real ninguém tem com dados  online ...
> Também há estações baratas , por 20 euros, a Globaltronics , por ex.(caso não possas gastar muito dinheiro)
> Em Monchique tenho a neatmo , em Gondomar a Globaltronics .
> ...



Estava a pensar comprar uma este Natal (daquelas com pluviometro, anemometro e tudo) mas infelizmente não deu. Mas se tudo correr bem o Forum poderá contar com a minha BRESSER (penso que optarei por esta marca) a partir de Maio ou Junho   .


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2018 às 08:16)

cm3pt disse:


> Estava a pensar comprar uma este Natal (daquelas com pluviometro, anemometro e tudo) mas infelizmente não deu. Mas se tudo correr bem o Forum poderá contar com a minha BRESSER (penso que optarei por esta marca) a partir de Maio ou Junho   .


Bom dia, 
Bresser também é boa marca ! 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Jan 2018 às 10:44)

Céu muito nublado.
*8ºC
4.3mm*
Mínima:* 4.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2018 às 13:14)

Uma manhã com cara de inverno, as serras aqui à volta amanheceram com neve acima dos 950-1000m. Mesmo agora ainda é visível neve acima dos 1000m.

Por agora sol e 6,8ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Jan 2018 às 13:28)

Boas por aqui neve nem vela ,pela serra a temperatura nos 6° , alguns aguaceiros e agora o sol espreita por entre a nuvens.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2018 às 14:27)

A vista para norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2018 às 14:56)

Boas ,sol e nuvens e muita ventania NW há solta ,com 11.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 5.4ºC / 12.4ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2018 às 17:37)

Boas...céu limpo e vento mais calmo ,com 8.9ºC...vai descendo e já algum .


----------



## baojoao (11 Jan 2018 às 18:24)

Por aqui 6.6 ºC. Não sei que aquilo funciona muito bem. Comprei hoje no lidl...mas também pelo preço...


----------



## Nickname (11 Jan 2018 às 19:07)

Sem vento, temperatura em queda rápida.
*4ºC* (mínima do dia, até ao momento)

Máxima: *10.8ºC*
Acumulado: *4.3mm* (mensal: *55mm*)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jan 2018 às 21:34)

Boas....limpo e vento fraco,com  6.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.8ºC / 12.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (11 Jan 2018 às 22:19)

Boa noite.
Registo 3.6°C // 68%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (12 Jan 2018 às 00:07)

Baixou a 2.5°C
Céu limpo, sem vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## baojoao (12 Jan 2018 às 06:08)

de momento 0 ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Jan 2018 às 07:42)

Boas.

Algumas nuvens altas, geada, nevoeiro na zona baixa da cidade e valores de temperatura entre -2ºC e -3ºC neste início da manhã.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Jan 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia, por aqui branco só da geada com -0,1°C e céu nublado.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2018 às 08:10)

*-0.8ºC *vento praticamente nulo, bastante geada
Mínima: *-1.8ºC*


----------



## Z13 (12 Jan 2018 às 11:01)

Bom dia! Alguma neblina e mínima de *-3,8ºC* na minha estação.

Por agora, sol envergonhado e *-0.2ºC*


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2018 às 11:18)

*5ºC*
Vento fraco, céu muito nublado, mas com alguma abertas.

A estação do aeródromo de  Viseu voltou ao wunderground.
Ainda 2ºC em Vouzela, deve estar nevoeiro naquela zona do vale do Vouga!!


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2018 às 13:28)

*7.7ºC*


----------



## Serra do Açor (12 Jan 2018 às 13:42)

Boas manhã fria por aqui , amanheceu com geada mas o ceu ficou nublado até meio da manhã com a temperatura nos 3° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  foto da serra da estrela.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (12 Jan 2018 às 14:32)

Nickname disse:


> *5ºC*
> Vento fraco, céu muito nublado, mas com alguma abertas.
> 
> A estação do aeródromo de  Viseu voltou ao wunderground.
> Ainda 2ºC em Vouzela, deve estar nevoeiro naquela zona do vale do Vouga!!


Bem que a procurei mas infelizmente não estava activa durante a tempestade Ana. Teria sido interessante o registo das rajadas de vento.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2018 às 16:04)

Boa tarde,

Tempo frio pelo Nordeste, na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro sigo com céu muito nublado e apenas 4.5°c actuais, vento fraco. Ao longe, a Sanabria, apresenta bastante neve  veremos se nos próximos dias cai alguma coisa de neve por aqui

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Jan 2018 às 16:07)

Snifa disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Tempo frio pelo Nordeste, na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro sigo com céu muito nublado e apenas 4.5°c actuais, vento fraco. Ao longe, a Sanabria, apresenta bastante neve  veremos se nos próximos dias cai alguma coisa de neve por aqui
> 
> Enviado  através de Tapatalk


Boa sorte amanhã tb estarei na gralheira vamos ver se tenho sorte...estou pessimista.. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2018 às 17:43)

*7.2ºC
*
Máxima:* 10ºC*


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2018 às 18:11)

Aldeia de Azinhoso, sigo agora com 2.9°c 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jan 2018 às 18:19)

Boa noite. A manhã foi de muita geada com uma mínima de *-1.1ºC* a segunda mais baixa até ao momento.

Atualmente o céu segue muito nublado com 6.7ºC


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Jan 2018 às 18:57)

Cerca de 2°, vamos ver como se aguenta o frio com a entrada da precipitação


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2018 às 19:55)

Temperatura estável na última hora.
*5.5ºC*


----------



## baojoao (12 Jan 2018 às 20:08)

Aqui está nos 6,5ºC há muito tempo. Em quase 2 horas não desceu.

PS: Acho que aquilo tem sempre 1ºC a mais


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2018 às 20:23)

baojoao disse:


> Aqui está nos 6,5ºC há muito tempo. Em quase 2 horas não desceu.
> 
> PS: Acho que aquilo tem sempre 1ºC a mais


O auriol tem funcionado muito bem para mim, quando corretamente instalado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Jan 2018 às 20:34)

A temperatura também estabilizou aqui nos 6.1ºC, aguarda-se a frente para iniciar a subida


----------



## Cesar (12 Jan 2018 às 21:49)

Manha de geada, ao longo do dia foi-se o céu cobrindo, vamos agora ver como vai correr, pode ser que também chega cá as trovoadas com granizo.


----------



## Nickname (12 Jan 2018 às 21:52)

*5.8ºC*


----------



## VILA REAL (12 Jan 2018 às 23:32)

Registo 4.5ºC
Calmaria absoluta.


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jan 2018 às 00:26)

Boas.
4.6°C // 75%hr. Muito nublado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (13 Jan 2018 às 00:44)

Já chove em vila real 4°c


----------



## dahon (13 Jan 2018 às 01:37)

Por Viseu também já chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2018 às 02:37)

*5.5ºC*
*2.3mm*


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (13 Jan 2018 às 03:17)

Estão 3°c e continua a chover


----------



## Fil (13 Jan 2018 às 07:19)

Esteve toda a noite a chover, há cerca de meia hora começou a cair alguma neve no meio da chuva e agora já é mais neve que chuva.

1,7°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2018 às 07:38)

Bom dia, chove desde a madrugada continuamente, interrompido por vento pelas 3 da manhã, acumulado 12,2mm e 9,1°C.


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2018 às 07:52)

*6.1ºC
16mm*


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2018 às 07:54)

Por aqui 2ºC e também alguma água-neve, mas mais chuva que neve, na parte baixa da cidade.


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2018 às 08:20)

Agora são visíveis alguns flocos no meio da precipitação.


----------



## Intruso (13 Jan 2018 às 08:38)

Neva fortemente na aldeia de Formil, freguesia de Gostei, concelho de Bragança. Já há carros presos na neve!


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2018 às 08:49)

Bom dia, 

Aldeia de Azinhoso, sigo com 2.5°c, chuva gelada, ligeiramente granulada por vezes  veremos mais logo o pós frontal. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Jan 2018 às 08:56)

Neva em Bragança 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Jan 2018 às 09:01)

Mais uma vez o microclima de Bragança a funcionar 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonyyy (13 Jan 2018 às 09:28)

Por aqui neve no solo aos 960 mts e eu deixei me dormir  1,1C atuais


----------



## baojoao (13 Jan 2018 às 09:33)

18 mm esta noite. Sigo com 7.5ºC


----------



## Devas (13 Jan 2018 às 09:41)

Na cidade de Bragança continua a cair flocos grandes de neve  já acumula nos jardins, telhados e carros... por enquanto ainda não acumula nas estradas e passeios


----------



## jonyyy (13 Jan 2018 às 09:42)

A isto chama-se  literalmente morrer na praia, aqui na aldeia só "papa" de neve, 10 metros mais acima ainda no solo ahahaha


----------



## Devas (13 Jan 2018 às 09:55)

Neve em Bragança


----------



## MipsUc (13 Jan 2018 às 09:57)

Por aqui 7,6°C e tenho um acumulado de 18,4mm.
Acumulado mensal: 64,8mm


----------



## Z13 (13 Jan 2018 às 09:59)

Aqui pela baixa registo 0,1.ºC
A neve no solo é escassa. A frente parece ter passado. Para  as serras não há visibilidade. Por lá o nevão deve ter sido interessante!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2018 às 10:03)

Aldeia de Azinhoso, neste momento cai uma água neve muito fraquinha, sigo com 1.9°c 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2018 às 10:27)

Esta manhã, ainda no início.





A parte mais alta da cidade, a 800m de altitude.





A parte norte da cidade, um pouco acima de 700m.


----------



## Dan (13 Jan 2018 às 10:38)

Um vídeo desta manhã.


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2018 às 11:08)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2018 às 12:52)

Ligaram-me agora do hotel um Puebla de Sanabria... neva neste momento na povoação  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2018 às 13:22)

*8.2ºC
19.8mm *(*75mm* em Janeiro)


----------



## huguh (13 Jan 2018 às 13:33)

bom aguaceiro neste momento


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2018 às 13:48)

Boas, 

A reportar de Palacoulo - Miranda do Douro, segundo o termómetro do carro 1.5 °c actuais, há pouco caiu algum sleet, via-se bem no vidro do carro as serras já do lado espanhol tem bastante neve

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 13:51)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A reportar de Palacoulo - Miranda do Douro, segundo o termómetro do carro 1.5 °c actuais, há pouco caiu algum sleet, via-se bem no vidro do carro as serras já do lado espanhol tem bastante neve
> 
> Enviado  através de Tapatalk


Ótimo! Altitude?


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2018 às 13:54)

Boas, por aqui já houve actividade elétrica, de momento não chove, 9,0°C e 17,5mm.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2018 às 13:57)

c0ldPT disse:


> Ótimo! Altitude?


Segundo o GPS estou a 725 metros. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2018 às 13:58)

Snifa disse:


> Segundo o GPS estou a 725 metros.
> 
> Enviado  através de Tapatalk



Ha precipitação ainda para chegar?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (13 Jan 2018 às 14:04)

ouviu-se agora um trovão... vamos ver se vem aí alguma coisa


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 14:19)

Aos 1100m da Gralheira já começaram os aguaceiros de neve:


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 14:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aos 1200m da Gralheira já começaram os aguaceiros de neve:


Desculpa a correção mas a altitude no lugar que a web mostra ronda os 1100m não 1200


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 14:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> Desculpa a correção mas a altitude no lugar que a web mostra ronda os 1100m não 1200



Muito obrigado, nem me apercebi do que escrevi vou corrigir


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Jan 2018 às 14:53)

Boas , alguns aguaceiros durante manhã com um trovão há pouco , uma foto obtida ontem durante a tarde da serra da estrela .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## tone (13 Jan 2018 às 14:56)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Boas , alguns aguaceiros durante manhã com um trovão há pouco , uma foto obtida ontem durante a tarde da serra da estrela .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Serra do Açor?
Monte da Nossa Senhora das Necessidades (Colcurinho/Cabeço) nada?


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Jan 2018 às 14:56)

Bem vou subir à serra... Mais logo fotos fresquinhas da Nogueira! 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (13 Jan 2018 às 14:58)

Nada está fraco para estas bandas , ontem durante a manhã só frio mais nada .

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cardu (13 Jan 2018 às 15:00)

Boas estou na gralheira mas aqui a neve acabou e pelo radar já não vai chegar aqui mais nada


----------



## dahon (13 Jan 2018 às 15:01)

Por Viseu chove moderado a forte já há alguns minutos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2018 às 15:32)

Gralheira 2°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2018 às 15:46)

Vai chovendo moderadamente.
*6.7ºC*
*24mm*

50% da média mensal atingida e ultrapassada


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2018 às 16:14)

De Babe para Puebla vim pela Serra de Montesinho... 


























A ver se a noite nos da uma surpresa... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 16:54)

Aqui lá vão passando os aguaceiros fracos a moderados, parece que estão a caminho uns mais fortes, mas veremos.

Temp. atual: 8.1ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2018 às 16:55)

0°c a 1350m
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2018 às 16:56)

Pra gralheira ha aguaceiros a caminho?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 17:01)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pra gralheira ha aguaceiros a caminho?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Sim. Basta olhar o radar.


----------



## invent (13 Jan 2018 às 17:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pra gralheira ha aguaceiros a caminho?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Mais 5-10 minutos deves ter aí o elemento branco.


----------



## Pek (13 Jan 2018 às 17:20)

karkov disse:


> De Babe para Puebla vim pela Serra de Montesinho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preciosa Puebla de Sanabria, como siempre. Saudade! 
Gracias por las fotos


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 17:25)

Eu tenho cá uma sorte...  Da neve nem vale a pena falar, mas agora já nem aos aguaceiros de jeito tenho direito, onde é que se faz a inscrição para o clube dos nostálgicos pelos hidrometeoros de gelo?
Mais uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados e 7.8ºC


----------



## Stinger (13 Jan 2018 às 17:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pra gralheira ha aguaceiros a caminho?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Se essa linha vai para aí , vê se filmas pois pode cair aí bastante

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 17:41)

Stinger disse:


> Se essa linha vai para aí , vê se filmas pois pode cair aí bastante
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk



Pela webcam já acumula nos telhados:


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 17:58)

Finalmente um aguaceiro mais forte, mas granizo nem vê-lo. 
7.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2018 às 18:03)

Boas, por aqui chove muito com granizo á mistura, 22,2mm e 7,8°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Jan 2018 às 18:05)

Ronco, trovão


----------



## Miguel96 (13 Jan 2018 às 18:16)

Bela trovoada por Arganil


----------



## Nickname (13 Jan 2018 às 18:39)

Chuva fraca
*5.9ºC
24.9mm
*
Extremos do dia, até ao momento
*10.2ºC */* 5.3ºC*


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Jan 2018 às 18:43)

Boa acumulação mas só mesmo na zona mais alta da Serra da Nogueira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jan 2018 às 19:04)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Eu tenho cá uma sorte...  Da neve nem vale a pena falar, mas agora já nem aos aguaceiros de jeito tenho direito, onde é que se faz a inscrição para o clube dos nostálgicos pelos hidrometeoros de gelo?
> Mais uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados e 7.8ºC


Junta—te ao grupo, é ver os aguaceiros quase todos no litoral, hoje lá vi uma amostra de granizo, no único aguaceiro que tive no pós—frontal


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 19:42)

Regressam os aguaceiros moderados... A temperatura está nos 6.0ºC.

Em teoria se a temperatura cair aqui mais cerca de 1ºC deve começar a haver condições para nevar no Caramulo, resta saber se neva ou se há aguaceiros para tal.


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2018 às 19:46)

Essa precipitação chegará a Bragança?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jan 2018 às 19:47)

A serra da Gardunha tem neve?


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 19:56)

karkov disse:


> Essa precipitação chegará a Bragança?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



É possível que chegue precipitação até ao distrito de Bragança sim, em particular à parte centro e sul, há algumas células também em Vigo que lá podem chegar. No entanto se lá chegar, deve ser sobretudo fraca


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2018 às 20:11)

Boa noite 1°c na gralheira ja com alguma acumulacao

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2018 às 20:12)

Foto tirada as 15h a 1300m
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2018 às 20:19)

Pelo radar aquela frente que entrou no litoral vem para aqui direitinha...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2018 às 21:00)

Neva na gralheira 0°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (13 Jan 2018 às 21:19)

4.6°C.
Nao chove.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2018 às 21:42)

ferreira5 disse:


> Boa acumulação mas só mesmo na zona mais alta da Serra da Nogueira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito fixe. 
Essa última foto onde se vê esses edifícios, isso é o que?? Qual a cota?? Mesmo no topo da serra?? 
Obrigado. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (13 Jan 2018 às 21:48)

3 °c e chove bem aqui em vila real


----------



## huguh (13 Jan 2018 às 21:56)

chuva e trovoada neste momento
vamos ver se pega!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2018 às 21:57)

Neva muito na gralheira estou junto à web
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2018 às 21:57)

E essa precipitação que não chega a Sanabria :’(


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2018 às 22:01)

karkov disse:


> E essa precipitação que não chega a Sanabria


De certeza que a Sanábria já tem um manto de neve espectacular...O que queres é ver a neve fresca, a cair.
Também eu queria ver essa espécie de farinha branca de neve. Mas aqui. 



Hermano Ferreira disse:


> 3 °c e chove bem aqui em vila real



Com essa temperatura amanhã de manhã o Marão e o Alvão vão estar branquinhos, com uma camada muito interessante.


----------



## karkov (13 Jan 2018 às 22:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> De certeza que a Sanábria já tem um manto de neve espectacular...O que queres é ver a neve fresca, a cair.
> Também eu queria ver essa espécie de farinha branca de neve. Mas aqui.



Tem muito sim, mas vê-la cair tem outro encanto!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (13 Jan 2018 às 22:05)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Neva muito na gralheira estou junto à web
> 
> 
> 
> ...


És tu que estás no coreto? Na webcam aparecem lá duas pessoas!


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Jan 2018 às 22:10)

Sanxito disse:


> Muito fixe.
> Essa última foto onde se vê esses edifícios, isso é o que?? Qual a cota?? Mesmo no topo da serra??
> Obrigado.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


É mesmo no topo... Uns 1350 acho eu

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2018 às 22:43)

Finalmente neve em Várzea da Serra! 
0,7ºC







Na Gralheira já está tudo branquinho!


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 22:46)

Por aqui sigo com 5.5ºC julgo que a próxima linha de aguaceiros que se aproxima já vai ser de neve do Caramulo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 23:01)

Acaba de cair um relâmpago! Vem aí festa 

Será que é agora que lá vem o granizo?

Já para o Caramulo deve ser uma thundersnow!


----------



## dahon (13 Jan 2018 às 23:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Acaba de cair um relâmpago! Vem aí festa
> 
> Será que é agora que lá vem o granizo?
> 
> Já para o Caramulo deve ser uma thundersnow!



Afinal tenho o ouvido apurado. Já me estavam a chamar de maluco. Até fui a flight radar ver se estava a passar algum avião. 

edit: Pelo radar as próximas horas podem ser interessantes. Já que não neva ao menos uma trovoada para animar a malta.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 23:15)

Aguaceiros moderados a fortes. Mas o granizo ainda nada...

Acabo de saber da tragédia aqui em Vila Nova da Rainha, até perdi o entusiasmo dos aguaceiros


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 23:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aguaceiros moderados a fortes. Mas o granizo ainda nada...
> 
> Acabo de saber da tragédia aqui em Vila Nova. da Rainha, até perdi o entusiasmo dos aguaceiros


Tragédia?


----------



## baojoao (13 Jan 2018 às 23:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> Tragédia?


Sim. Já há 8 mortos. Explosão numa associação e incêndio.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI TAG-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2018 às 23:22)

Que horror! E de novo com o raio do fogo... @baojoao


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 23:23)

c0ldPT disse:


> Tragédia?



Houve uma explosão de uma caldeira numa associação recreativa, para além dos 8 mortos são imensos feridos e queimados

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...cendio-urbano-faz-varios-feridos-9046411.html


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2018 às 23:28)

Triste notícia ...
Li agora no Facebook !
Meus sentimentos a toda a família !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 23:36)

joselamego disse:


> Triste notícia ...
> Li agora no Facebook !
> Meus sentimentos a toda a família !
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



OFF-TOPIC:

Felizmente não tenho lá familiares , mas tinha uns conhecidos que gostavam muito de jogar cartas por ali, mas por sorte não estavam lá .


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Jan 2018 às 23:42)

Será que alguém ficou preso na Gralheira:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2018 às 00:10)

Muita neve na gralheira ! 2 horas a nevar forte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2018 às 00:13)

AnDré disse:


> Finalmente neve em Várzea da Serra!
> 0,7ºC
> 
> 
> ...


Somos nós 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2018 às 00:18)

Intruso disse:


> És tu que estás no coreto? Na webcam aparecem lá duas pessoas!


Certo  meteolouco:On

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2018 às 00:24)

muitos carros presos na gralheira panchorra alhoes... . registo -1°C céu pouco nublado aprox 10/15 cm de neve

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (14 Jan 2018 às 00:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Certo  meteolouco:On
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Amanhã queria ir aí. A mulher não quer


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2018 às 00:53)

Intruso disse:


> Amanhã queria ir aí. A mulher não quer


Intruso isto está muito bonito! Vem mais neve a caminho pelo radar

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (14 Jan 2018 às 00:54)

Boas fotos 

Por aqui registo 4.1°C. Chuva certinha.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (14 Jan 2018 às 00:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Intruso isto está muito bonito! Vem mais neve a caminho pelo radar
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Se me permites, que inveja!


----------



## ppereira (14 Jan 2018 às 00:57)

A 960 m junto à Guarda começou a nevar intensamente à cerca de 10 m.
Com 1o C duvido que pegue... está tudo molhado


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 01:10)

Para já céu limpo mas com algumas nuvens. A inversão está a iniciar-se, sigo com 4.0ºC e de momento não há grandes aguaceiros à vista para aqui.


----------



## dahon (14 Jan 2018 às 01:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Houve uma explosão de uma caldeira numa associação recreativa, para além dos 8 mortos são imensos feridos e queimados
> 
> https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...cendio-urbano-faz-varios-feridos-9046411.html



Infelizmente desde as 00h30 que já ouvi o heli que presumo ser do INEM a passar varias vezes em direcção a norte e a regressar. Muito provavelmente a transportar feridos do hospital de Viseu para outros hospitais.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 01:39)

Nevoeiro a instalar-se com 3.9ºC, lá se vai a descida provocada pela inversão, e provavelmente a neve no Caramulo, o nevoeiro não vai facilitar a aderência da neve (no caso de nevar)


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2018 às 01:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Intruso isto está muito bonito! Vem mais neve a caminho pelo radar
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Hoje estas na maior ! Aproveita e diverte te na neve ...
️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (14 Jan 2018 às 02:04)

Por aqui volta a chuva moderada. 3.9°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 02:06)

Aguaceiros moderados e nevoeiro cerrado com 3.8ºC, condições perfeitas para quem quer ver neve no Caramulo


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2018 às 02:11)

Neva novamente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (14 Jan 2018 às 02:14)

Trovão. Já posso ir dormir satisfeito.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 02:15)

dahon disse:


> Trovão. Já posso ir dormir satisfeito.



Foi audível também aqui e bem prolongado


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jan 2018 às 02:26)

dahon disse:


> Trovão. Já posso ir dormir satisfeito.



Trovãozito, vá.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 04:24)

Os aguaceiros estão a assumir uma deslocação algo complicada para aqui chegarem, a consequência é que à mínima descida de temperatura, o ar saturado rapidamente condensa formando-se nevoeiro. Nestes eventos é difícil no período do pós-frontal haver inversões, porque ou se trata de um evento com algum vento moderado a forte impedindo a inversão, ou se trata de um evento como este em que o único agente dissuasor do nevoeiro são os aguaceiros com a sua convecção, dando origem a um ciclo vicioso de: aguaceiros  + humidade relativa   fim dos aguaceiros com pequena descida de temperatura   nevoeiro ...

Deste modo, e se não houver mais aguaceiros, o resto da madrugada será de nevoeiro cerrado com poucas variações de temperatura (*temp. atual 3.6ºC*)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia -2°c e este cenário!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (14 Jan 2018 às 08:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Bom dia -2°c e este cenário!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que espetáculo!
Aproveita!


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 08:31)

O Caramulo está também pintado de branco na vertente norte  (para variar). Por aqui sigo com 1.6°C


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2018 às 09:34)

A temperatura vai subindo lentamente..
Aquelas células chegarão  aqui!?
0°c





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (14 Jan 2018 às 09:42)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A temperatura vai subindo lentamente..
> Aquelas células chegarão  aqui!?
> 0°c
> 
> ...


Parece que sim, já algo enfraquecidas mas acho que devem chegar aí.


----------



## Stinger (14 Jan 2018 às 11:05)

Charlie ficaste alojado aí ?

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (14 Jan 2018 às 11:14)

serra do açor 1200 mts

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (14 Jan 2018 às 11:41)

Bom dia. Céu pouco nublado, sol à vista. À vista também uma camada de nevoeiro na zona baixa.

5.4°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2018 às 11:59)

Boas, por agora sol, 5ºC e algumas nuvens.

Ontem, ao início da noite, ainda choveu um pouco e tivemos, por momentos, alguma água-neve. Hoje, amanheceu com 0ºC e com a água da chuva gelada em diferentes superfícies.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2018 às 12:16)

3°c neve a derreter a bom ritmo estradas transitaveis.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2018 às 13:17)

Boa tarde, alguma neve visível na serra do Açor, 9,9°C com o céu nublado e algumas abertas, 0,7mm de precipitação.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2018 às 13:22)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Boa tarde, alguma neve visível na serra do Açor, 9,9°C com o céu nublado e algumas abertas, 0,7mm de precipitação.


Vista para Sul


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2018 às 13:47)

Céu muito nublado
*7.4ºC
1.8mm
*
Mínima: *1.2ºC*


----------



## baojoao (14 Jan 2018 às 13:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O Caramulo está também pintado de branco na vertente norte  (para variar). Por aqui sigo com 1.6°C



Hoje, pura e simplesmente ainda não consegui ver o Caramulo e fica mesmo de frente para a minha casa


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 14:11)

baojoao disse:


> Hoje, pura e simplesmente ainda não consegui ver o Caramulo e fica mesmo de frente para a minha casa



Eu consegui logo pela manhã às 8:30, mas 30 minutos depois já estava todo encoberto, e já não consegui fazer registos fotográficos. Palpita-me que a esta hora já não haverá acumulação nenhuma, esta nebulosidade trata-se de uma espécie de nevoeiro alto, mas que se se estende até ao sopé da serra. Li em tempos que  6.75g de nevoeiro derretem 1g de neve, por isso não há muito mais a dizer, se tivermos em conta a duração do mesmo. Desta vez a questão de só ter nevado na parte norte da Serra, teve a ver com o facto de só esta parte  ter levado com uma célula quase estacionária junto às 2h, que ainda trouxe alguma chuva até aqui. É que depois deste aguaceiro não voltou a passar mais nada de significativo pela serra.

Nesta imagem de radar não se vê muito bem o que digo, mas cá fica:


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 14:19)

A *mínima foi 1.6ºC* e a máxima está a ser apurada, mas para já é de 6.1ºC que é a temperatura atual.

Vão também surgindo alguns chuviscos.


----------



## MipsUc (14 Jan 2018 às 15:07)

Por aqui mínima de 1,7°C.
Até por volta das 14h a temperatura era de 6,6°C. Depois abriu o Sol, tendo uma máxima de 8,8°C. Neste momento, 7,5°C.


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2018 às 15:38)

MipsUc disse:


> Por aqui mínima de 1,7°C.
> Até por volta das 14h a temperatura era de 6,6°C. Depois abriu o Sol, tendo uma máxima de 8,8°C. Neste momento, 7,5°C.



Aqui passou-se o mesmo, mas foi aos *9.2ºC*

Serra da Estrela vista de Gandufe, Mangualde




https://www.instagram.com/casadaspalmeiras.gandufe/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jan 2018 às 16:06)

Serra do Marão ontem à noite.






Autor desconhecido.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 16:45)

*Máxima de 6.3ºC,* atualmente o céu já se encontra geralmente limpo e a temperatura já vai descendo. A minha dúvida para a obtenção de uma boa mínima esta noite é a possibilidade de formação de nevoeiro

Registo então 6.0ºC por agora.

E tal como disse, a neve no Caramulo já era... o nevoeiro levou tudo


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2018 às 17:01)

Boas, céu com mais abertas, 8,6°C.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jan 2018 às 17:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> *Máxima de 6.3ºC,* atualmente o céu já se encontra geralmente limpo e a temperatura já vai descendo. A minha dúvida para a obtenção de uma boa mínima esta noite é a possibilidade de formação de nevoeiro
> 
> Registo então 6.0ºC por agora.
> 
> E tal como disse, a neve no Caramulo já era... o nevoeiro levou tudo


Aqui o nevoeiro não representa uma dificuldade para uma boa mínima, aí na tua zona estraga as mínimas?


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2018 às 17:29)

*6.3ºC
*
Zona Norte da Serra do Caramulo, vista da A25
*




https://www.instagram.com/joaocar_scp/*


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 17:32)

Nickname disse:


> *6.3ºC
> *
> Zona Norte da Serra do Caramulo vista da A25
> *
> ...



Felizmente alguém conseguiu fotografar a serra naquela meia-hora, ainda haviam de pensar que estava a mentirNessa foto a única coisa que sobressai mais que a neve é a paisagem toda queimada


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 17:35)

c0ldPT disse:


> Aqui o nevoeiro não representa uma dificuldade para uma boa mínima, aí na tua zona estraga as mínimas?



Estraga, porque para ocorrer uma boa inversão térmica é necessário haver arrefecimento radiativo para o espaço (tem de haver céu limpo), ora se fica tudo encoberto com o nevoeiro, a energia não se perde com muita facilidade, a temp. ou começa a descer muito lentamente, ou simplesmente a descida pára e ocorre uma estabilização da temperatura.


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jan 2018 às 17:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Estraga, porque para ocorrer uma boa inversão térmica é necessário haver arrefecimento radiativo para o espaço (tem de haver céu limpo), ora se fica tudo encoberto com o nevoeiro, a energia não se perde com muita facilidade, a temp. ou começa a descer muito lentamente, ou simplesmente a descida pára e ocorre uma estabilização da temperatura.


Engraçado, por aqui até costumo ter bastantes mínimas negativas com nevoeiro, é sorte então


----------



## Z13 (14 Jan 2018 às 17:48)

Boas!
Muita animação por aqui!
Partilho algumas fotos do meu passeio dominical (esta manhã!)

Serra de Nogueira, com acumulação acima dos 950/1000m.

Desculpem se aparecem demasiadas bicicletas... 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2018 às 17:55)

Céu azul com poucas nuvens a sudoeste com 7,4°C


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 17:59)

Sigo com* 4.4ºC, * céu limpo e muita humidade já depositar-se nas superfícies*. *


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2018 às 18:09)

*4.2ºC* aqui
93% de humidade, sem vento.


----------



## JAlves (14 Jan 2018 às 18:11)

Olá a todos.

Marquei hotel para a Serra da Estrela para 23/24 de Fevereiro.

Considerando as condições atuais, mesmo que não neve mais até lá, creio que ainda terá bastante neve nessa altura, ou não?

E já agora, a tendência é de mais acumulação até lá, ou não?

Obrigado


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2018 às 18:12)

JAlves disse:


> Olá a todos.
> 
> Marquei hotel para a Serra da Estrela para 23/24 de Fevereiro.
> 
> ...



Fevereiro ou Janeiro?
Até fins de Fevereiro muito pode acontecer.


----------



## JAlves (14 Jan 2018 às 18:38)

Nickname disse:


> Fevereiro ou Janeiro?
> Até fins de Fevereiro muito pode acontecer.



Fevereiro.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2018 às 18:42)

Esta tarde, do topo da nogueira para as montanhas brancas a norte.














Esta foi do castelo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2018 às 18:58)

Bem mas que espetáculo presenciei na gralheira foram 2 horas a nevar com grande intensidade! Ficam algumas fotos!

















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2018 às 18:58)

ainda as montanhas.





Mais perto.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 18:59)

*Descida de 1.3ºC* na última hora, *Temperatura atual de 3.1ºC. *


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2018 às 19:07)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura vai descendo devagar, agora com 5,4°C.


----------



## MipsUc (14 Jan 2018 às 19:27)

Nickname disse:


> Aqui passou-se o mesmo, mas foi aos *9.2ºC*
> 
> Serra da Estrela vista de Gandufe, Mangualde
> 
> ...


Parece que falei cedo de mais, a máxima foi de 9,3°C às 15h44min 
Neste momento estão 4,2°C e 99% de humidade


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2018 às 19:41)

*2ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 19:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> Engraçado, por aqui até costumo ter bastantes mínimas negativas com nevoeiro, é sorte então



Pode não ser uma questão de sorte. No meu caso o nevoeiro é um dissuasor das inversões, mas isso é só porque não vivo propriamente no fundo de nenhum vale, e o curso de água que tenho aqui mais perto, que é um ribeiro está a 200m. Por acaso nunca me meu para medir as temperaturas por lá, mas eu vivo no início de uma área de inversão, isto porque a cerca de 370m daqui encontra-se o ponto mais baixo aqui do local, e ainda por cima passa lá outro ribeiro.

Mas isto tudo para dizer que no meu caso a inversão que aqui tenho não beneficia muito do relevo nem do ar frio depositado pelos rios (que não sei se é o teu caso), o que aqui tenho trata-se sobretudo de uma inversão de superfície por radiação (arrefecimento radiativo), e hoje em particular de uma inversão de subsidência (já que temos muito frio instalado em altura), daí que se compreenda que o nevoeiro faça moça na descida.

Como é evidente desconheço as condições geográficas do teu local de registos, mas se viveres no fundo de um vale ou tiveres um curso de água muito próximo, ou numa área mais encaixada que a minha, isso pode potenciar mais a descida de temperatura mesmo com nevoeiro. Agora a ideia que tenho é que o nevoeiro tende sempre a retardar o processo de descida, nuns com mais impacto do que com outros, daí nem todos conseguirem ver o sincelo


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2018 às 19:50)

Boas,

Boa neve esta tarde no Marão:


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jan 2018 às 19:58)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pode não ser uma questão de sorte. No meu caso o nevoeiro é um dissuasor das inversões, mas isso é só porque não vivo propriamente no fundo de nenhum vale, e o curso de água que tenho aqui mais perto, que é um ribeiro está a 200m. Por acaso nunca me meu para medir as temperaturas por lá, mas eu vivo no início de uma área de inversão, isto porque a cerca de 370m daqui encontra-se o ponto mais baixo aqui do local, e ainda por cima passa lá outro ribeiro.
> 
> Mas isto tudo para dizer que no meu caso a inversão que aqui tenho não beneficia muito do relevo nem do ar frio depositado pelos rios (que não sei se é o teu caso), o que aqui tenho trata-se sobretudo de uma inversão de superfície por radiação (arrefecimento radiativo), e hoje em particular de uma inversão de subsidência (já que temos muito frio instalado em altura), daí que se compreenda que o nevoeiro faça moça na descida.
> 
> Como é evidente desconheço as condições geográficas do teu local de registos, mas se viveres no fundo de um vale ou tiveres um curso de água muito próximo, ou numa área mais encaixada que a minha, isso pode potenciar mais a descida de temperatura mesmo com nevoeiro. Agora a ideia que tenho é que o nevoeiro tende sempre a retardar o processo de descida, nuns com mais impacto do que com outros, daí nem todos conseguirem ver o sincelo


Sim, vivo num vale rodeado por elevações baixas em todos os quadrantes exceto a NW com um ribeiro no fundo, ribeiro que traz ar frio da zona mais elevada do concelho de Paredes, embora como óbvio também existe arrefecimento radiativo significativo, causando tudo isto uma inversão bastante agressiva principalmente junto ao rio e em condições de vento nulo e céu limpo.  Como é óbvio também aqui não é Chaves ou Miranda do Douro, sincelo é fraco e muito raro. Em dezembro já tive -2ºC com nevoeiro denso, houve algum sincelo mas nada de especial.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 20:00)

Surgiu um pequena aragem na última meia-hora, está a ser o suficiente para atrasar um pouco a descida.

Desta forma na última hora a temperatura caiu 0.9ºC com* 2.2ºC atuais.*


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2018 às 20:01)

Dan disse:


> Esta tarde, do topo da nogueira para as montanhas brancas a norte.


Fantásticas!


----------



## jmac (14 Jan 2018 às 20:08)

Serra do Alvão 14.01.2018

















cumpts


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2018 às 20:11)

jmac disse:


> Serra do Alvão 14.01.2017


Ainda estive para ir precisamente aí hoje... não estava à espera que estivesse tão bem "ensucarada"! Devia ter ido!


----------



## jmac (14 Jan 2018 às 20:17)

O meu sitio habitual para ver neve...desta vez não estava tão bem "ensucarada" como os anos anteriores, espero mais para frente um nevão á serio.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2018 às 20:25)

Boas, por agora 4,0°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 21:00)

*1.4ºC atuais*, queda de -0.8ºC na última hora.

A brisa lá vai surgindo de quando em vez.


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2018 às 21:16)

*1.1ºC*, nova mínima do dia


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Jan 2018 às 22:01)

Prossigo com *0.8ºC. *A geada está já a formar-se, só espero que a temperatura não demore mais 2h a chegar aos negativos


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (14 Jan 2018 às 23:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Prossigo com *0.8ºC. *A geada está já a formar-se, só espero que a temperatura não demore mais 2h a chegar aos negativos




Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (14 Jan 2018 às 23:28)

*-0.4ºC *


----------



## Bajorious (14 Jan 2018 às 23:45)

Boas.
2.3°C // 66%hr. Céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2018 às 00:00)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Enviado do meu SM-G531F através do Tapatalk


´

A descida até estava top sim, mas.... adivinhe-se lá o que é que aconteceu?

Pois bem, não chegaram 2h  para baixar a temperatura aos negativosMais depressa eu falava, mais depressa acontecia, se este buraco não existisse tinha de ser inventado.

*Sigo então com 0.0ºC.*

Bolas ainda não é desta que tenho negativos antes da meia-noite, com as siberianas não resulta porque faz muito vento e lá se vai a inversão para os anjinhos, assim também não...


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2018 às 00:36)

Mais de 2h e meia  depois* -0.1ºC.
*
Desconfio que ainda vai voltar a terreno positivo, a brisa está a acelerar e a dificultar a descida, era bom demais ter uma madrugada sem vento*
*
Por um lado ter algum vento não é mau, logo que espante o nevoeiro*, *mas durante muito tempo seguido não dá para nada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2018 às 02:00)

Há algo esquisito a acontecer lá fora relativamente "à geada". Bom a verdade é que embora a temperatura já vá nos negativos, não há formação de geada, há pouco referi que havia gotículas congeladas mas era pura ilusão de ótica devido ao brilho das gotas. Os carros estão simplesmente a escorrer água, há até gotículas nos cabos elétricos. *Não sei o que pode estar a justificar tal, será que o facto de haver muita humidade relativa a condensar está de algum modo a subir as temperaturas das superfícies devido à libertação de energia no processo de formação do orvalho? A pressão atmosférica está também mais elevada o que faz diminuir o ponto de fusão.  

Alguém tem alguma teoria que justifique o que está acontecer? *Infelizmente não disponho de dados de HR% decentes, mas se não for 100% deve lá andar muito perto.

Sigo com *-0.7ºC sem geada, *o céu está limpo e o vento muito fraco parou*. Creio que não será erro do sensor, até porque aqui ao lado a estação da Ermida também já leva valores negativos.*


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2018 às 02:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Há algo esquisito a acontecer lá fora relativamente "à geada". Bom a verdade é que embora a temperatura já vá nos negativos, não há formação de geada, há pouco referi que havia gotículas congeladas mas era pura ilusão de ótica devido ao brilho das gotas. Os carros estão simplesmente a escorrer água, há até gotículas nos cabos elétricos. *Não sei o que pode estar a justificar tal, será que o facto de haver muita humidade relativa a condensar está de algum modo a subir as temperaturas das superfícies devido à libertação de energia no processo de formação do orvalho? A pressão atmosférica está também mais elevada o que faz diminuir o ponto de fusão.
> 
> Alguém tem alguma teoria que justifique o que está acontecer? *Infelizmente não disponho de dados de HR% decentes, mas se não for 100% deve lá andar muito perto.
> 
> Sigo com *-0.7ºC sem geada, *o céu está limpo e o vento muito fraco parou*. Creio que não será erro do sensor, até porque aqui ao lado a estação da Ermida também já leva valores negativos.*



*-1.0ºC atuais*, agora já com geada formada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2018 às 07:07)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e 0,7°C.


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2018 às 08:03)

Boas.

Por aqui, uma manhã de geada com mínimas em torno de -4ºC. No meu sensor -2ºC por agora.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Jan 2018 às 08:40)

Bom dia. Mínima de 1.3°C.
Por agora 2.1°C, com bastante geada nos relvados e carros.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2018 às 09:10)

Mínima:* -1.6ºC*
Média das mínimas na 1ª quinzena de Janeiro: *2.4ºC*


----------



## MipsUc (15 Jan 2018 às 09:37)

Bom dia,

Mínima de -1,7ºC e muita geada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2018 às 10:11)

Minima de* -1.6°C* com muita geada, até nos ramos se formou. Sigo ainda com 0.0°C


----------



## MSantos (15 Jan 2018 às 11:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Minima de -1.6°C com muita geada, até nos ramos se fornou. Sigo ainda com 0.0°C
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através do Tapatalk



Estavas com receio de não haver geada. Afinal!...


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Jan 2018 às 12:39)

MSantos disse:


> Estavas com receio de não haver geada. Afinal!...



Por acaso estava, porque não é muito frequente com -0.7ºC a água permanecer liquida, mas tenho para mim, que o motivo era o excesso de humidade relativa e de orvalho presente nas superfícies, orvalho esse que depois de congelado gera enormes quantidades de geada até nos sítios mais improváveis. O que ficou a faltar eram umas fotos


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2018 às 14:33)

Por Arganil:


----------



## Dan (15 Jan 2018 às 17:57)

Umas fotos tiradas daqui de casa nestes dias mais frescos de janeiro.

Dia 9, neve desde o fundo do vale (620m de altitude).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dia 13, neve desde os 700m de altitude.





Esta manhã, geada, principalmente no fundo do vale.


----------



## cm3pt (15 Jan 2018 às 18:10)

Aqui umas nuvens lindas, a primeira foto é das 16:45 e a segunda das 17:15


----------



## Nickname (15 Jan 2018 às 19:31)

Hoje está  mais lento o arrefecimento nocturno, ainda* 7ºC*
Foi também o dia mais quente desde dia 4.
Máxima:*11.3ºC*

Média das máximas da 1ª quinzena: 10.6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Jan 2018 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui 6,2°C.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Jan 2018 às 00:29)

Boas. 5.2°C // 59%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Jan 2018 às 07:08)

Bom dia, 8,2°C e morrinha.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2018 às 08:47)

*6.2ºC*
*1.3mm* acumulados entre chuviscos e chuva fraca


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2018 às 12:44)

Nevoeiro
*10.3ºC*


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2018 às 14:50)

Un sitio muy conocido y visitado por algunos foreros del nordeste transmontano, Laguna de los Peces (Sanabria):


La laguna completamente congelada:


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2018 às 16:10)

Sim, um sitio onde costumo ir algumas vezes por ano e nesta altura é habitual apanhar a lagoa congelada.


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

Ainda *10ºC*
Máxima: *13.2ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (16 Jan 2018 às 22:59)

Boas. 8.2°C // 91%hr.
Geada desde as 5 da tarde

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (16 Jan 2018 às 23:00)

*9.6ºC*
Já não estou habituado a estas temperaturas por estas horas...

Serra da Estrela, vista de Viseu


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2018 às 07:16)

Bom dia, 12,2°C e nevoeiro


----------



## Serra do Açor (17 Jan 2018 às 19:14)

Boas , hoje dia de sol pela serra com a temperatura amena , sigo com 8.4°.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Jan 2018 às 20:49)

Boas, hoje esteve um dia primaveril, de momento 7,7°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Jan 2018 às 22:05)

Boas. Já me tinha desabituado da pasmaceira meteorológica, enfim, lá vêm mais uns dias, quem sabe umas semanas, de temperaturas amenas, sol e mais sol a potes (tudo o que precisávamos), sendo que volta e não volta podem aparecer umas nuvens e quem sabe chuviscos. Olhar para os modelos é o caminho certo para adquirir um estado depressivo Gostava de saber quando é que o anticiclone paga umas boas férias ao frio e à chuva aqui para o nosso canto, a única coisa que ele sabe, é espantá-los para longe, e pronto por vezes lá se ausenta, mas as saudades são tantas que não resiste em vir esticar as pernas até solo Europeu...  

Bom, levo só uns miseráveis 6.1ºC com céu limpo.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2018 às 22:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Boas. Já me tinha desabituado da pasmaceira meteorológica, enfim, lá vêm mais uns dias, quem sabe umas semanas, de temperaturas amenas, sol e mais sol a potes (tudo o que precisávamos), sendo que volta e não volta podem aparecer umas nuvens e quem sabe chuviscos. Olhar para os modelos é o caminho certo para adquirir um estado depressivo Gostava de saber quando é que o anticiclone paga umas boas férias ao frio e à chuva aqui para o nosso canto, a única coisa que ele sabe, é espantá-los para longe, e pronto por vezes lá se ausenta, mas as saudades são tantas que não resiste em vir esticar as pernas até solo Europeu...
> 
> Bom, levo só uns miseráveis 6.1ºC com céu limpo.


Não liguem aos modelos... vê só a disparidade entre a média e o operacional do ecm, nem vale a pena acreditar o que diz, nem no próprio dia  (gfs idem):


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2018 às 07:38)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro e 2,5°C que é a mínima até agora.


----------



## Nickname (18 Jan 2018 às 13:48)

Céu limpo, tempo seco e demasiado quente, desagradável para Janeiro.
*18ºC*






Mínima: *3.9ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2018 às 14:04)

A mínima desceu a *1.6ºC (sem qualquer geada)*, segue-se um dia de primavera autêntico


----------



## Dan (18 Jan 2018 às 15:14)

Boas.

Autêntico mês de março. Manhãs com -2ºC, bastante geada e tardes bem quentes.

Esta manhã, geada bem espessa. 





Nem dava para ver nada cá para fora.





Depois de muito esforço.





Por agora um sol quentinho lá fora.


----------



## baojoao (18 Jan 2018 às 16:52)

Hoje fui caminhar até ao Rio Dão, nas Fontanheiras, por voltas das 10:00. O Rio infelizmente continua com o caudal muito reduzido. Vou ver se coloco umas fotos no seguimento dos rios aqui no fórum


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Jan 2018 às 20:51)

Boas, 6,2°C e mínima de 1,6°C, máxima de 16°C.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2018 às 21:00)

Boa noite. Hoje está um pouco mais fresco, mas só porque o vento abrandou.
Sigo com 6.3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Jan 2018 às 22:41)

Lá se vai a mínima, do nada começou a formar-se nevoeiro. Não estava à espera, porque pelos modelos não se vê uma atmosfera assim tão húmida, mas pelos vistos a paragem do vento teve efeitos

Temp. atual: 6.5ºC a subir


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Jan 2018 às 22:43)

Boas por aqui também houve formação de geada , pela serra dia ameno  , sigo com 4.5°.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Jan 2018 às 07:55)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro,  6,5°C


----------



## Z13 (19 Jan 2018 às 10:32)

Bom dia!
Alguma neblina ao inicio da manhã. Mínima de* -2,1ºC. *
Neste momento céu limpo e 3,4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2018 às 19:07)

Boa noite. Apesar do nevoeiro ter permanecido boa parte da madrugada, parece que o mesmo levantou ainda a tempo de temperatura descer mais qualquer coisa, ao ponto da mínima ter quase igualado a do dia de ontem. Desceu então a *1.7ºC, *e lá se vai instalando o sol, a pasmaceira, e o calor, mais um dia de primavera portanto... E assim se vai passando também a melhor época para presenciar eventos de frio

Sigo ainda com 8.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Jan 2018 às 23:51)

Outra vez arroz . Chato do nevoeiro, acho que a culpa do nevoeiro é mesmo do AA, muita estabilidade também chateiaVou investigar melhor as causas

Temp. atual: 7.7ºC em subida


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2018 às 00:01)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Outra vez arroz . Chato do nevoeiro, acho que a culpa do nevoeiro é mesmo do AA, muita estabilidade também chateiaVou investigar melhor as causas
> 
> Temp. atual: 7.7ºC em subida


Como eu te compreendo!  a mim só me irrita quando aparece vento porque o nevoeiro até é muito bom, sempre mantém a humidade nos solos. Nos últimos tempos, não tenho tido nem geadas significativas, nem nevoeiro, normalmente com esta instabilidade ou apareciam enormes geadas ou nevoeiro persistente vários dias, mas já nem isso! Tempo mais monótono que este, é impossível.


----------



## Serrano (20 Jan 2018 às 11:12)

10.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Cesar (20 Jan 2018 às 12:38)

manha com nevoeiro alguma geada agora ceu parcialmente nublado, temperatura a subir.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Jan 2018 às 14:37)

Boa tarde, nevoeiro de manhã e céu nublado por agora 11,4°C


----------



## Bajorious (20 Jan 2018 às 20:36)

Boas. Mais frio.
7.8°C // 72%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (21 Jan 2018 às 01:15)

Neste momento está nevoeiro e cai uma morrinha fraca.


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2018 às 09:09)

Boas.

Ao início da manhã o nevoeiro ficava apenas pelo fundo do vale, agora chegou até aqui e fez descer a temperatura aos 5ºC. 

5ºC de mínima com céu limpo e um pouco de nevoeiro é um valor bem estranho, considerando que estamos em janeiro.


----------



## Serrano (21 Jan 2018 às 10:54)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 5.3°C.


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2018 às 11:52)

Esta manhã, quando o nevoeiro estava ainda só no fundo do vale.





Por agora sol e 11ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Jan 2018 às 12:03)

Bom dia. Mínima de 5.5°C.
Actual de 9.3°C, céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2018 às 17:04)

Boas .
De volta...motivo da ausênçia...ir parar ao hospital de emergênçia no dia 12 e ficar internado até ao dia de hoje,com uma Diverticulite aguda ,ia desta para pior,cheguei ao hospital na última .

Mais um dia de céu limpo,chuva nem pensar ,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2018 às 17:19)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas .
> De volta...motivo da ausênçia...ir parar ao hospital de emergênçia no dia 12 e ficar internado até ao dia de hoje,com uma Diverticulite aguda ,ia desta para pior,cheguei ao hospital na última .
> 
> Mais um dia de céu limpo,chuva nem pensar ,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.



Eu bem me parecia que a sua ausência prolongada aqui no fórum e no seguimento estava relacionada com alguma coisa de menos normal, estive até para perguntar, mas como nunca devemos pensar negativo  Espero que fique bem de saúde rapidamente, e coma muitas fibras, acho que foi esse o concelho que deram a uma pessoa conhecida que também teve um príncipio de diverticulite, para além da prática de exercicio físico.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jan 2018 às 17:27)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas .
> De volta...motivo da ausênçia...ir parar ao hospital de emergênçia no dia 12 e ficar internado até ao dia de hoje,com uma Diverticulite aguda ,ia desta para pior,cheguei ao hospital na última .
> 
> Mais um dia de céu limpo,chuva nem pensar ,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.



Muito chato e doloroso, pelo que sei! Cuidado com grainhas e as melhoras!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Jan 2018 às 18:00)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas .
> De volta...motivo da ausênçia...ir parar ao hospital de emergênçia no dia 12 e ficar internado até ao dia de hoje,com uma Diverticulite aguda ,ia desta para pior,cheguei ao hospital na última .
> 
> Mais um dia de céu limpo,chuva nem pensar ,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.



Já tive diverticulite e posso dizer que é bastante doloroso, nessa altura também fui para o hospital de emergência e já estava mesmo nas últimas, isso é falta de fibra.


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2018 às 18:04)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas .
> De volta...motivo da ausênçia...ir parar ao hospital de emergênçia no dia 12 e ficar internado até ao dia de hoje,com uma Diverticulite aguda ,ia desta para pior,cheguei ao hospital na última .
> 
> Mais um dia de céu limpo,chuva nem pensar ,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.


Cuide se Albimeteo.
Força e as melhoras!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Jan 2018 às 18:15)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas .
> De volta...motivo da ausênçia...ir parar ao hospital de emergênçia no dia 12 e ficar internado até ao dia de hoje,com uma Diverticulite aguda ,ia desta para pior,cheguei ao hospital na última .
> 
> Mais um dia de céu limpo,chuva nem pensar ,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.




Uma pessoa tem de ter força para ultrapassar os momentos mais complicados, temos de nos agarrar à vida e vive la até ao fim.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2018 às 18:40)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas .
> De volta...motivo da ausênçia...ir parar ao hospital de emergênçia no dia 12 e ficar internado até ao dia de hoje,com uma Diverticulite aguda ,ia desta para pior,cheguei ao hospital na última .
> 
> Mais um dia de céu limpo,chuva nem pensar ,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.


Que tudo corra bem! As melhoras


----------



## Bajorious (21 Jan 2018 às 23:09)

Boas.
6.7°C // 79%hr. Boa geada que está a cair..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2018 às 07:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas .
> De volta...motivo da ausênçia...ir parar ao hospital de emergênçia no dia 12 e ficar internado até ao dia de hoje,com uma Diverticulite aguda ,ia desta para pior,cheguei ao hospital na última .
> 
> Mais um dia de céu limpo,chuva nem pensar ,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.


Desejo de melhoras e que corra tudo bem.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Jan 2018 às 07:48)

Bom dia, por aqui céu nublado e 9,1°C, barómetro em alta.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Jan 2018 às 09:19)

Bom dia. Mínima foi de 4.5°C.
Agora 5.3°C. Cėu limpo, neblina lá para baixo..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2018 às 16:16)

Boas ....muito obrigado pelas vossas palavras de melhoria ,com o tempo vai ficar bom .

Mais um dia de céu limpo e uma temperatura agradável ,com 15.7ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 5.9ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2018 às 18:44)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo ,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Jan 2018 às 21:33)

Boas...noite calma e sem frio ,com 11.7ºC e vento fraco .

Dados de hoje 8.0ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Jan 2018 às 07:02)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia, por aqui céu nublado e 9,1°C, barómetro em alta.


Bom dia, o mesmo mas com mais nevoeiro


----------



## Bajorious (23 Jan 2018 às 09:52)

Bom dia. Mínima de 5.0°C.
Actual 5.6°C. Sol tapado por algumas névoas.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2018 às 12:40)

Boas ...muito nevoeiro nos vales e sol por aqui ,com 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2018 às 14:36)

Boas...nuvens e sol meio entremeado ,com 15.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2018 às 18:05)

Boas...sem vento a temperatura a descer bem,com 10.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Jan 2018 às 21:21)

Boas...noite calma...sem vento ,com 8.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 15.1ºC.


----------



## Cesar (23 Jan 2018 às 22:40)

O dia foi de nevoeiro durante a tarde levantou um pouco.


----------



## Bajorious (23 Jan 2018 às 22:41)

Boas.
4.5°C // 74%hr. Está a cair uma "russa" daquelas...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (24 Jan 2018 às 00:16)

4.0°C // 76%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Jan 2018 às 07:49)

Bom dia, muito nevoeiro e 4,9°C.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Jan 2018 às 09:40)

Bom dia. Mínima foi de 2.9°C.
Actual de 4.9°C. Algum gelo em algumas estradas da zona alta da cidade, andava um jipe dos bombeiros a espalhar sal-gema.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2018 às 12:52)

Boas...sol meio entremeado e vento fraco,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jan 2018 às 13:14)

Boas. Finalmente hoje está um dia diferente e sem nevoeiros chatos. A mínima desceu a *0.0ºC, com formação de geada.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2018 às 14:54)

Boas ....mais ou menos tudo igual ,com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Jan 2018 às 17:15)

Sundog durante esta tarde:


----------



## Cesar (24 Jan 2018 às 18:04)

Nevoeiro pela manha, com nuvens altas á tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2018 às 20:37)

Boas...noite fria e húmida,com 8.5ºC e sem vento .

Dados de hoje 5.1ºC / 13.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2018 às 22:22)

8ºC e céu muito nublado. Deve ter chuviscado um pouco, pois o chão já está molhado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Jan 2018 às 23:13)

Boas...por aqui o nevoeiro vai aparecendo ,com 7.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2018 às 02:43)

Começa a chover com 7.1ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2018 às 04:27)

Chuva moderada a forte com 7.3°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jan 2018 às 06:42)

Bom dia, chuva 6,0mm sem vento e 10,0°C.


----------



## baojoao (25 Jan 2018 às 11:32)

às 10 horas ia com 11mm.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (25 Jan 2018 às 11:33)

É possível que hoje haja precipitação de neve em várias regiões do Norte e Centro de Portugal, além da Serra da Estrela e Gerês?


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2018 às 13:29)

Na Gralheira já neva e bem  de novo:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2018 às 13:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Na Gralheira já neva e bem  de novo:


Que maravilha! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2018 às 13:36)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> É possível que hoje haja precipitação de neve em várias regiões do Norte e Centro de Portugal, além da Serra da Estrela e Gerês?


O pós frontal no geral não vai ser grande espingarda...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (25 Jan 2018 às 13:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sundog durante esta tarde:







Aqui pela Cova da Beira também assisti, por volta das 16:45.

Agora por aqui o céu está algo nublado com bons períodos de sol, a temperatura ronda os 7ºC e vento fraco do quadrante oeste, por vezes moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2018 às 15:02)

Boas ...chuva certa pela madrugada e o resto da manhã...hora chove,hora faz sol ,com 9.0ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2018 às 16:24)

Nevava com intensidade aos 1200-1300m no início da tarde.

Até deu para acumular.












Aqui pela cidade apenas chuva e algum graupel pelas 12:30h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2018 às 18:49)

Boas ...céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 7.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2018 às 19:20)

Já ronca aqui à volta, será que é hoje que vejo granizo?


----------



## jonas (25 Jan 2018 às 19:30)

Já neva em Montalegre, informação da pagina do Facebook Meteo do Barroso.


----------



## dahon (25 Jan 2018 às 19:32)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Já ronca aqui à volta, será que é hoje que vejo granizo?


Há pouco tinha ficado com a sensação de ter visto um clarão a sudoeste. Mas como não ouvi nada.... Assim sendo ela anda aí.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jan 2018 às 19:39)

dahon disse:


> Há pouco tinha ficado com a sensação de ter visto um clarão a sudoeste. Mas como não ouvi nada.... Assim sendo ela anda aí.


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Jan 2018 às 19:52)

Boas, 15,5mm, foi uma boa rega, no início da tarde ainda caiu granizo, de momento 8,4°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Jan 2018 às 20:28)

Boas ...com 4.8ºC...minima de momento .


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Jan 2018 às 23:22)

Boas , pela serra manhã de chuva passando a aguaceiros a temperatura a oscilar entre os 3.5° e os 4° ,pelos 1100 MTS , alguma água neve , granizo. Sigo com 3..1°.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (25 Jan 2018 às 23:59)

Boas.
Vento com rajadas fortes. Por agora não chove.

4.8°C // 55%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jan 2018 às 00:01)

Já há neve na gralheira.

Recomenda-se o uso de correntes de neve para quem não tem um carro próprio para estas condições.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jan 2018 às 00:40)

O acumulado de ontem segundo a estação da Ermida foi de* 12.4mm 
*
Sigo entretanto com céu pouco nublado, 3.9ºC e à espera destes presumíveis aguaceiros:






Se conseguirem chegar ainda com alguma intensidade, *certamente deverá dar para ver nevar no Caramulo acima dos 800m.

Neste corte do APREGE para aqui, está prevista uma temperatura de 2ºC aos 700m (aprox 925hPa), por isso deverá rondar os 0ºC nos pontos mais altos:*


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jan 2018 às 01:14)

Os aguaceiros chegaram, só que são muito fracos, mesmo que esteja a nevar algures na serra, deve ser difícil acumular... aqui mal conseguem molhar a estrada


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2018 às 07:43)

Bom dia, 2,1°C com muito nevoeiro e pouca geada.


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2018 às 07:58)

Bom dia, por aqui amanheceu com algum vento, a temperatura ronda os 4ºC e nota-se uma borrifadela de neve na encosta acima dos 1100m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2018 às 13:27)

Boas ....manhã limpa ,de momento algumas nuvens a pairar no céu...a chuva foi-se ,com 12.8ºC e algum vento.

Dados de ontem 4.5ºC / 11.4ºC e 8.0mm de .


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Jan 2018 às 14:18)

Boas, o nevoeiro deu lugar a céu limpo, depois apareceram algumas nuvens altas e agora assim


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2018 às 15:31)

Boas...mais nuvens a fazer sombra ,com 11.6ºC e vento fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2018 às 17:34)

Boas...céu mais limpo  e vento mais calmo de NW,com 9.4ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Jan 2018 às 18:48)

Boa noite. Tal como previ, e hoje em conversa com uns conhecidos foi-me confirmada a ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros de neve perto da vila do Caramulo quando chegou aquela precipitação fraca.

O dia seguiu fresco e muito ventoso devido à proximidade do AA à cut-off, o que provavelmente pode comprometer a descida da temperatura esta noite. O céu apresentou-se geralmente limpo, com períodos de maior nebulosidade (como é o caso deste momento)

Sigo então com* 8.1ºC

Temp. Mínima: 1.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Jan 2018 às 21:33)

Boas...céu limpo e vento fresco de NW,com 7.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 3.2ºC / 12.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Jan 2018 às 01:12)

Boas.
5.0°C // 55%hr. Céu limpo, e o vento foi-se.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MipsUc (27 Jan 2018 às 08:51)

Bom dia,

Pela aldeia, mínima de -0,9ºC. Alguma geada.
Temperatura atual: 0ºC
Acumulado mensal (dado que não chove mais até ao fim do mês): 86,8mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2018 às 10:57)

Boas ...céu limpo pela alvorada ,de momento nuvens altas e um vento fresco,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (27 Jan 2018 às 11:28)

4.4°C no Sarzedo, sem uma única nuvem no horizonte.


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2018 às 11:36)

Boas.

A manhã foi de geada, mas isto mais parece um dia de abril ou maio.

Hoje as montanhas ainda apresentam uma boa cobertura de neve, mas com o calor previsto para os próximos dias, a neve não deve durar muito.






Por agora sol e 7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Jan 2018 às 11:42)

Bom dia.
Mínima de 2.2°C.
Actual 6.4°C // 62%hr.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Jan 2018 às 13:06)

Boas ontem pela serra era visível neve na face norte da serra do açor com a temperatura nos 4° , hoje formação de geada sigo com 10.8°.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2018 às 13:57)

O dia nasceu frio, com uma mínima de *-0.5ºC e formação de geada pouco significativa * , os níveis de HR% não foram grande coisa, pelo que não havia muito para gelar.

De momento céu limpo com algumas nuvens lenticulares a circular à volta.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2018 às 15:31)

Boas ...vento moderado e fresco,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jan 2018 às 18:11)

E pronto começa o fado primaveril... Já se ouvem os melros a cantar, de ano para ano começam mais cedo, no ano passado foi em Fevereiro, este ano em JaneiroPor este andar, daqui a mais uns dias já poderei observar as andorinhas... É que para além da falta de chuva, o frio parece ter já caído em saco roto...

Sigo com 9.8ºC


----------



## MipsUc (27 Jan 2018 às 18:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> E pronto começa o fado primaveril... Já se ouvem os melros a cantar, de ano para ano começam mais cedo, no ano passado foi em Fevereiro, este ano em JaneiroPor este andar, daqui a mais uns dias já poderei observar as andorinhas... É que para além da falta de chuva, o frio parece ter já caído em saco roto...
> 
> Sigo com 9.8ºC


Por aqui já tive máximas de quase 20ºC em pleno Janeiro.
Hoje chegou aos 16,1ºC. O meu pai já tem videiras a dar rebentos.


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2018 às 18:48)

Aqui em Bragança são já 20 meses seguidos com anomalia positiva na média das máximas e em alguns dos casos com novos máximos por larga margem. 
A precipitação também está na mesma, desde maio de 2016, apenas dois meses não tiveram anomalia negativa.


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Jan 2018 às 18:55)

E um facto que o clima está a mudar e posso observar pela serra da estrela onde a acumulação de neve e quase nula , recordo um inverno que durante quase um  mes não conseguiram subir a torre devido a neve , eu ando pela serra e em primeiro tinha bastantes problemas em tramsitar devido a neve alturas havia que era quase todas as semanas , agora e raro ,.sigo com 7.2°.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2018 às 19:16)

Boas...nublado por nuvens altas,vento mais calmo ,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jan 2018 às 21:46)

Boas...céu mais limpo  e vento fraco ,com 8.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.3ºC / 13.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Jan 2018 às 21:58)

7.0°C // 62%hr. Há pouco o vento voltou a intensificar-se, é agora moderado.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2018 às 00:34)

Para que serve o vento de leste nestes casos? É só mesmo para chatear e secar o que já estava mais que seco. Enfim, 6.4ºC atuais com a inversão cancelada


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2018 às 09:47)

Bom dia.

Alguma geada esta manhã e mínimas próximas de 0ºC. 





Por agora sol e 5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2018 às 11:05)

Boas ...mais um dia de secura total ,vento toda a noite de NNE ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (28 Jan 2018 às 11:32)

Mais um dia de sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2018 às 13:07)

Boas ...muito sol e mais quente,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2018 às 15:20)

Boas ...por aqui anda o diabo há solta...é só vento,como isto está tudo encharcado de água os terrenos ,e para secar mais rápido ...estamos feito ao bife ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2018 às 19:15)

Boas...mais um dia de secura total ...está muito bom ,vento continua e com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Jan 2018 às 19:17)

Mais um dia desinteressante, o vento soprou moderado a forte de leste quase todo o dia, a mínima* só conseguiu ir aos 3.2ºC*, e sigo com uns lastimáveis 11.3ºC.

O céu permanece limpo e o vento abrandou um pouco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2018 às 22:06)

Boas...ventania ainda presente ,com 10.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.0ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Jan 2018 às 07:11)

Bom dia, ao contrário dos últimos dois dias, hoje não há geada e o termómetro marca 6,7°C, céu limpo


----------



## Bajorious (29 Jan 2018 às 09:04)

Bom dia. Mínima de 5.4°C.
Actual de 6.5°C com céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2018 às 14:18)

Boas ...sol e ventania seca ,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2018 às 17:08)

Boas...ventania acalmou ,com 15.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2018 às 18:40)

Boas...final de tarde calma ,com 12.9ºC....chuva é para esquecer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jan 2018 às 23:08)

Boas...limpo e vento fraco,com 10.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 16.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Jan 2018 às 08:07)

Bom dia, céu limpo e alguma geada, mínima de 0,0°C e 0,5°C por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2018 às 13:41)

Boas ...mais de um dia de secura total ...sol e mais sol a perder de vista ,com 14.5ºC.


----------



## Cesar (30 Jan 2018 às 17:48)

O dia começou com algum frio, mas depois aqueceu, sem nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2018 às 18:35)

Boas...mais um dia que passou...a contar para a seca total ,final de tarde calma ,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jan 2018 às 21:29)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,sem vento ,com 10.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (31 Jan 2018 às 00:17)

Boas.
7.9°C // 46%hr. Céu limpo. Sem vento. Uma pasmaceira...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Jan 2018 às 07:36)

Bom dia, hoje um pouco mais frio, com temperatura negativa e mais geada do que ontem. -0,8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2018 às 13:10)

Boas ...mais um dia de secura ,sol e mais sol ,com 14.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2018 às 15:55)

Boas ...tarde amena,e as minhas plantas lá foram regadas,se estou há espera que venha lá de cima,posso esperar sentado ,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2018 às 19:04)

Boas...mais um dia a contar  para a secura ,final de tarde calma ,com 10.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2018 às 19:10)

A mínima tocou os* 0.7ºC, mas com geada quase inexistente.*

A falta de geada deveu-se ao curto espaço de duração de temperaturas propicias à formação da mesma mas sobretudo aos baixos teores de HR% no ar.

Por agora sigo com 8.6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Jan 2018 às 20:53)

Boas, por agora 5,2°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jan 2018 às 21:42)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,algum vento fraco de NNW,com 10.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 15.8ºC.

De  do mês 54.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2018 às 23:12)

Para já uma nevoeirada densa 
7.1ºC

Estou para ver quando é que o GFS começa a cortar estes presentes de frio, de saída para saída está melhor, realmente aqueles -38ºC a passar aos 500hPa com quase -6ºC aos 850hPA são qualquer coisa olhem só para este meteograma aqui:





@Orion, parece que os chineses não estavam tão malucos quando viam chuva em simultâneo com frio (pode ser que ainda me arrependa destas palavras, sim daqui por uns dias ninguém me atura com a azia dos retrocessos )


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2018 às 23:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Para já uma nevoeirada densa
> 7.1ºC
> 
> Estou para ver quando é que o GFS começa a cortar estes presentes de frio, de saída para saída está melhor, realmente aqueles -38ºC a passar aos 500hPa com quase -6ºC aos 850hPA são qualquer coisa olhem só para este meteograma aqui:
> ...


Será que é desta Mr.Neves  que vais ver neve de novo? ️️️️️️️️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2018 às 23:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> realmente aqueles -38ºC a passar aos 500hPa



O _ensemble_ após as 192h ainda não está pronto. Esquece a T500hPa para o fim do referido período. É certamente devaneio.


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2018 às 23:43)

Orion disse:


> O _ensemble_ após as 192h ainda não está pronto. Esquece a T500hPa para o fim do referido período. É certamente devaneio.



Mas isso vi eu, daí me estar a rir lá em cima  Mas pronto não me acordem enquanto este sonho dura só umas horas


----------

